# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2009



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2009 às 12:15)

Tópico para o seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos no mês de Julho.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2009 às 21:14)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2009*

Há possibilidade de mau tempo, ou apenas nebulusidade paraa aa zona de Évora/Beja?

É  que estou a pensar passar aí o fim-de-semana!!!!


----------



## trepkos (2 Jul 2009 às 01:40)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2009*



Pedro disse:


> Há possibilidade de mau tempo, ou apenas nebulusidade paraa aa zona de Évora/Beja?
> 
> É  que estou a pensar passar aí o fim-de-semana!!!!



Nesse caso aconselho muita água e roupas frescas para vir até ao deserto, o unico mau tempo presente é apenas o muito calor que se faz sentir por aqui.


----------



## psm (2 Jul 2009 às 08:16)

Nesta ultima saida das (00) tanto do ECMWF e GFS e NOGAP´S há uma certeza que as temperaturas no litoral oeste de Portugal se vão manter frescas, ou melhor na normalidade, e as diferenças que existirem nas previsões a longo prazo são: enquanto o ECMWF no fim da sua saida nos  dias 9 ou 10 de julho coloca uma corrente de oeste, mas no entanto o GFS mantem sempre a nortada forte, e com o interior de Portugal bem quente(logicamente que o Algarve é a iha de calor ameno para onde se estar), o NOGAP´S vai pela mesma linha de previsão que o GFS.

 Coloco aqui o link do ECMWF da pressão atmosferica à superficie, e a respectiva precipitação(uma borla que às vezes eles nos dão).



http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2009070200!!!step/


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 09:16)

Sim, lá para 2ªfeira chega uma nortada decente com o posicionamento do AA e das baixas térmicas.


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Jul 2009 às 13:20)

a partir de quarta-feira, volta o calor em força!?


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jul 2009 às 12:49)

Vince disse:


> Sim, lá para 2ªfeira chega uma nortada decente ...



Desde quando é que uma nortada é decente?
Para mim é absolutamente indecente.
Mas efectivamente a partir de segunda ela aí vem.
Quantos dias ?
o ECMWF e o NOGAPS estão muito parecidos e amenizam-na já para o final de quarta-feira:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Já o GFS e o UKMO ,também um pouco parecidos entre si prolongam-na mais uns dias:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

O tempo vindouro trará pouca emoção: Algum calor onde ele é habitual,
alguma nortada onde também é habitual, ausência de situações convectivas,
enfim , uma semana monótona q.b. ...


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2009 às 14:21)

nimboestrato disse:


> Desde quando é que uma nortada é decente?
> Para mim é absolutamente indecente.




A parte boa é que a nortada está cada vez mais fraca, já antes era para ter começado mais cedo e começou a adiar e agora está a enfraquecer, com mais uma depressão nos Açores a baralhar as coisas.


*Comparativo*
*
Antes*







*Agora*


----------



## Veterano (3 Jul 2009 às 14:43)

Numa análise ligeira, o que me parece é que qualquer situação atmosférica não dura muito tempo este Verão: a nortada a que se referem, tem estado estranhamente ausente e pelos vistos vem e vai.. Não há dias de sol decente no litoral norte faz tempo, as nuvens logo aparecem, enfim, muita irregularidade no dia-a-dia.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2009 às 10:40)

No seguimento tropical está a ser seguida uma depressão que poderá passar na 2ªfeira por S.Miguel e Santa Maria:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...acoes-atlantico-2009-a-3333-2.html#post151845


Independentemente da possibilidade ou não de transição para sistema subtropical/tropical, nestas ilhas devem acompanhar a evolução das previsões com atenção pois o GFS tem melhorado a estrutura da depressão e a precipitação prevista começa a ser importante. 
Como sempre, as previsões vão mudando obviamente, mas há que ir seguindo a situação.

Previsão Precipitação GFS Saída 00z para 2ªfeira madrugada e manhã:


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jul 2009 às 03:02)

Veterano disse:


> ... a nortada a que se referem, tem estado estranhamente ausente e pelos vistos vem e vai...



Sim...aquilo que a generalidade dos  modelos previam à uma semana atrás para hoje,não coincidiu com o verificável.
Que diabo: 7 dias é muito.Ainda é quase uma eternidade.
O Anticiclone dos Açores que era suposto reposicionar-se ,
voltar ao seu  lugar habitual ,
ainda titubea e surpreende .
7 dias ,  é ainda  muito...
Para muito menos , agora , há dúvidas:
A nortada que ía ser vigorosa, estará enfraquecida.
Apesar de congratular-me sempre com o avanço da Ciência nesta área, 
confesso, quanto mais sinto que ela  progride,
menos será o gozo da surpresa.
O que aí vem?
Até onde a vista alcança , Verão sem excessos,normal, seco...
Nortadas moderadas a fracas e ainda e sempre , surpresas?


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Jul 2009 às 12:17)

Pelas minhas fontes, tudo indica que amanha e terça haverá nortada e forte com rajadas, no litoral.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2009 às 13:30)

A nortada será uma realidade, deixo aqui a previsão do GFS para os próximos dias sempre às 18z. Mas não sei se será assim tão forte como isso, o anticiclone ainda não está lá muito em grande forma. Mas também não sei o que é o conceito de nortada forte  Uma nortada considerada forte é vento de quanto ? É vento capaz de estragar um dia de praia hehe ? Quantos km/h são ?


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2009 às 13:51)

Vou ser um pouco mais positivo para dizer que a partir do dia 8 pode se dar uma boa subida das temperaturas.


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Jul 2009 às 14:22)

Vento de 35km/h de norte no litoral? 

Voces parece que querem ainda mais


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2009 às 14:26)

A depressão a sudoeste dos Açores que temos seguido no fórum Tempo Tropical já não está a ser seguida (Invest 94L) pelo NHC quanto a uma possível transição tropical devido à desorganização do sistema, embora haja algumas suspeitas de que a mesma possa ter sido uma depressão tropical na madrugada de ontem, tendo-se entretanto desorganizado durante o dia de ontem.


Apesar disso, é uma depressão que merece atenção, pois ela amanhã pode passar nas imediações pelos Açores. A depressão tem sido capaz de gerar fortes trovoadas a norte/ nordeste do centro, sobretudo durante as madrugadas, trovoadas essas que amanhã podem aproximar-se de algumas das ilhas açorianas.

*Previsão GFS/Meteopt Saída 6Z*








*Previsão ECMWF/IM Saída 00z*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


*Previsão HIRLAM/AEMET Saída 00z*





http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


A localização exacta é sempre falível pois as previsões vão mudando quer entre saídas quer entre modelos como se vê acima, pelo que só na hora em nowcasting a olhar para o satélite se saberá. Penso que é uma situação a acompanhar com atenção, pois se uma trovoada intensa associada a uma depressão deste género acerta em cheio numa ilha a precipitação pode ser muito relevante. 


Como ponto atenuador, a depressão à medida que se desloca para os Açores as trovoadas tem baixado de intensidade, facto normal devido às águas cada vez mais frias. Pelo que é de supor que a convecção na próxima madrugada e manhã já seja mais fraca que a que foi hoje, e hoje já foi bastante mais fraca que ontem:






De qualquer forma, penso que é de acompanhar com atenção.


----------



## meteo (5 Jul 2009 às 14:52)

Pois é..De interessante só mesmo essa depressao perto dos Açores,porque nortada é do mais desinteressante tempo para Verão.. 




PS-Por falar em trovoadas,quem tal como eu adora, tem hoje na Odisseia ás 21:00 o programa " Mega Relampagos "  http://www.odisseia.pt/index.php?sec=programacion_ficha&var1=1010565_413291 
Desculpem o off-topic,mas pareceu-me interessante o assunto


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2009 às 14:55)

Vince disse:


> A nortada será uma realidade, deixo aqui a previsão do GFS para os próximos dias sempre às 18z. Mas não sei se será assim tão forte como isso, o anticiclone ainda não está lá muito em grande forma. Mas também não sei o que é o conceito de nortada forte  Uma nortada considerada forte é vento de quanto ? É vento capaz de estragar um dia de praia hehe ? Quantos km/h são ?



Nao sei de quanto é, mas que estraga os dias de praia, isso sem duvida. É areia pelo ar, vento frio de arrepiar, já para não falar que traz correntes de água gélidas.


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Jul 2009 às 15:17)

Sem duvida. 

Repara que hoje a temperatura do mar estava de 21ºC na costa ocidental ( a lembrar o algarve) 

E para amanha ja ta previsto descer para os 18ºC = gelo.


----------



## Veterano (5 Jul 2009 às 15:50)

miguel disse:


> Vou ser um pouco mais positivo para dizer que a partir do dia 8 pode se dar uma boa subida das temperaturas.



  Para quem ainda trabalha e gosta do fresco (meu caso), uma boa subida de temperaturas será tudo menos positivo, mas enfim, alegrem-se quem está de férias...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2009 às 19:01)

O modelo mais quente do GFS é este, para dia 12 deste mês:






Tº bem mais quentes que agora, visto que por Viseu a nortada tem reinado, com a mínima a tocar os 10ºC: 11.6ºC...
Madrid a atingir 28ºC, pouco antes do pôr-do-Sol. Mesmo assim, o Minho e Douro Litoral têm Tº mais baixitas, mesmo assim, bem quentinhas...

Parece que a nortada já se foi...

Não há previsões do GFS que apontem para precipitação, pois não?


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2009 às 20:01)

Lol se temperaturas de 16ºC-20ºC é o melhor que se pode esperar para Julho por aqui, estamos tramados. Mais parece Março


----------



## psm (5 Jul 2009 às 20:05)

Pedro disse:


> O modelo mais quente do GFS é este, para dia 12 deste mês:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






É um mapa dos 850 hp e não de superficie!! Por isso Madrid nunca poderam estar 28º.


----------



## psm (5 Jul 2009 às 20:25)

É de facto espectacular o facto de alguns modelos darem para o geopotencial dos 500hp valores tão baixos para esta altura do ano no Atlantico, o NOGAP´S dá valores abaixo dos 5400hp, o que não é muito normal se ver, e o ECMWF anda lá perto desse valor.


NOGAP´S dos 500 hp


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cg...cgi?area=ngp_atlantic&prod=500&dtg=2009070512


ECMWF dos 500hp


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009070512!!!step/


----------



## Stinger (5 Jul 2009 às 20:38)

Quando é que vem os dias de calor sem vento e agua morna ??


----------



## psm (5 Jul 2009 às 20:50)

Stinger disse:


> Quando é que vem os dias de calor sem vento e agua morna ??



Esses são os dias anormais para a costa oeste de Portugal, os que vêm ai é que são os dias normais; e para que as temperaturas da agua do mar voltem a ser quentes novamente é no fim ou meio de Setembro.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2009 às 23:43)

A depressão a SW dos Açores após o dia inteiro sem grande interesse junto ao centro, nas últimas horas volta a ter trovoadas a dispararem aí, para além das a norte/nordeste do centro onde tem sido mais constantes.








Uma actualização da saída do GFS (18z) e do Hirlam (12z) em relação às que coloquei de manhã.

*GFS 18z*






O GFS continua a insistir no grupo oriental, sobretudo Santa Maria. Se estivesse certo, modelava à volta de 80mm em 24 horas nesta ilha:







*HIRLAM 12z*






O Hirlam faz passar o mais forte entre o grupo central e oriental não afectando nenhuma ilha com mais intensidade (vermelho é 50-100mm na escala do Hirlam)



É possivel que o GFS não esteja muito certo, pelo menos comparando o que se passa neste momento, dá ideia que é tudo um pouco mais para Oeste do que o GFS está a modelar. Mas só na altura em que teremos a certeza do que se passará.

21 horas (Previsão GFS e Infravermelho):








*Outros modelos*


UKM 12z






NGP 12z


----------



## Hazores (6 Jul 2009 às 10:02)

bom dia

Segundo o IM, na carta ECMWF - Precipitação , coloca a depressão (precipitação) a estender-se desde o grupo oriental ao central, com um maior valor de precipitação a cair no mar contudo e segundo o IM a esta hora já foram registados 4,1 mm em ponta delgada


----------



## DRC (6 Jul 2009 às 11:18)

É normal nesta altura do ano a região da Guarda ter minim as de 7 / 8ºC?


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2009 às 12:12)

Parece que depois deste início de semana confortável, os modelos começam a antever um final de semana quente, principalmente no interior e no sul. O litoral oeste terá algum vento de NO que amenizará as temperaturas. Mas também segundo os modelos, será calor de pouca duração, uma vez que também se prevê uma diminuição de temperatura para meados da semana seguinte.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2009 às 12:13)

DRC disse:


> É normal nesta altura do ano a região da Guarda ter minim as de 7 / 8ºC?



Não diria que seja assim tão anormal. Para a Guarda não encontrei normais. Mas na normal de Bragança para o periodo 1971-2000, o mês de Julho apresenta uma média das mínimas de 14ºC e uma mínima absoluta de 4,4ºC. Não sendo os dados da Guarda, e fazendo uma grosseira aproximação diria que não deve ser tão raro assim encontrar estes valores. Não esquecer também que as mínimas na Guarda há poucos dias andavam bem mais altas


----------



## kikofra (6 Jul 2009 às 13:48)

DRC disse:


> É normal nesta altura do ano a região da Guarda ter minim as de 7 / 8ºC?



E a previsao de  para a torre ser de 5cº


----------



## LuisFilipe (6 Jul 2009 às 14:39)

pessoal, alguem sabe ver em graficos qual a direcção da maré para a costa ocidental de quarta ate sexta feira ? 

precisava de saber isso sff


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2009 às 15:30)

LuisFilipe disse:


> pessoal, alguem sabe ver em graficos qual a direcção da maré para a costa ocidental de quarta ate sexta feira ?



Noroeste:
http://www.windguru.com/pt/index.php?sc=827
http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=natla_height


----------



## LuisFilipe (6 Jul 2009 às 16:03)

hmm parece me mais de norte que noroeste, nao achas ?


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2009 às 16:21)

LuisFilipe disse:


> hmm parece me mais de norte que noroeste, nao achas ?



Se for muito importante o detalhe, no windguru está lá NNW, se parares com o rato em cima das setas da direcção da vaga.


----------



## psm (6 Jul 2009 às 16:40)

LuisFilipe disse:


> pessoal, alguem sabe ver em graficos qual a direcção da maré para a costa ocidental de quarta ate sexta feira ?
> 
> precisava de saber isso sff





Direção da maré?

Ou melhor qual a direção da ondulação, pois maré é sempre em relação à lua e é duas vezes por dia!


Vou pôr o link do instituto hidrografico, e lá se pode ver as amplitudes das marés.


http://www.hidrografico.pt/previsao-mares.php


----------



## psm (6 Jul 2009 às 20:11)

Nesta ultima saida de todos os modelos, uma coisa é certa que calor na costa oeste de Portugal não irá existir nos proximos 10 dias, a igualdade de previsões entre modelos é enorme  assim dá gosto de ver previsões.


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2009 às 21:07)

psm disse:


> Nesta ultima saida de todos os modelos, uma coisa é certa que calor na costa oeste de Portugal não irá existir nos proximos 10 dias, a igualdade de previsões entre modelos é enorme  assim dá gosto de ver previsões.



  Ora aqui está uma previsão do meu agrado, obrigado psm e ilustes modelos.


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2009 às 22:07)

psm disse:


> Nesta ultima saida de todos os modelos, uma coisa é certa que calor na costa oeste de Portugal não irá existir nos proximos 10 dias, a igualdade de previsões entre modelos é enorme  assim dá gosto de ver previsões.



Eu tive o privilégio (digo privilégio porque acho estas lições de enorme valor) de nas últimas 48 horas ter assistido ao mais espectacular falhanço geral de todos os modelos de que me recordo desde que me apaixonei por isto da Meteorologia. 

Refiro-me à depressão dos Açores e aos níveis de precipitação e localização da mesma, modelados por todos eles. Nenhuma previsão era idêntica, mas todos (e foram muitos os que consultei, cerca de 6 modelos diferentes) falharam de uma forma incrível. E foi um falhanço de curto prazo, a 12 horas, não foram previsões a vários dias. Espectacular foi o falhanço do GFS, falamos de qualquer coisa prevista a rondar uns dramáticos 80mm em Santa Maria que foram depois na realidade 2mm, e não foi sequer um problema de localização, se fosse ao lado, era perfeitamente natural, foi mesmo falhanço da precipitação em si onde quer que fosse. Entretanto previsões corrigidas nas saídas em cima do acontecimento ao longo do dia de hoje, mas mesmo assim continuam erradas.

Como já tenho dito mais vezes, os modelos são um progresso enorme na previsão, cada vez melhores ao longo dos anos, mas não representam a realidade e podem ser pouco ou muito falíveis, e isso é uma coisa que nunca podemos esquecer. 

Nestes casos há uma atenuante, que já tenho notado muitas vezes na Madeira, o Oceano é uma vastidão imensa onde faltam dados que alimentem/corrijam os modelos, dados de sondagens por exemplo. Não é por acaso que nos EUA tenham que ir com aviões para dentro das depressões tropicais para recolher dados para alimentar os modelos.


----------



## Hazores (6 Jul 2009 às 23:26)

Vince disse:


> Eu tive o privilégio (digo privilégio porque acho estas lições de enorme valor) de nas últimas 48 horas ter assistido ao mais espectacular falhanço geral de todos os modelos de que me recordo desde que me apaixonei por isto da Meteorologia.
> 
> Refiro-me à depressão dos Açores e aos níveis de precipitação e localização da mesma, modelados por todos eles. Nenhuma previsão era idêntica, mas todos (e foram muitos os que consultei, cerca de 6 modelos diferentes) falharam de uma forma incrível. E foi um falhanço de curto prazo, a 12 horas, não foram previsões a vários dias. Espectacular foi o falhanço do GFS, falamos de qualquer coisa prevista a rondar uns dramáticos 80mm em Santa Maria que foram depois na realidade 2mm, e não foi sequer um problema de localização, se fosse ao lado, era perfeitamente natural, foi mesmo falhanço da precipitação em si onde quer que fosse. Entretanto previsões corrigidas nas saídas em cima do acontecimento ao longo do dia de hoje, mas mesmo assim continuam erradas.
> 
> ...



para completar um pouco a tua informação vou citar uma frase de um meteorologista do IM dos Açores:
" o melhor local para um meterologiosta trabalhar é nos Açores pois nunca podemos ter a certeza de que tempo irá fazer, por melhor que sejam as previsões que possamos fazer a probabilidade de falhar é sempre enorme (....) porque somos uma formiga (Açores) em cima de um elefante (oceanos) "


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2009 às 00:40)

Eu vejo muito calor a partir principalmente do dia 10 e também principalmente no interior mas o litoral também vejo calor...resumindo os melhores dias e principalmente noites que vou apanhar no Algarve vão ser os dias 10, 11, 12 e 13


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jul 2009 às 02:46)

Hazores disse:


> " o melhor local para um meterologiosta trabalhar é nos Açores pois nunca podemos ter a certeza de que tempo irá fazer, por melhor que sejam as previsões que possamos fazer a probabilidade de falhar é sempre enorme (....) porque somos uma formiga (Açores) em cima de um elefante (oceanos) "



Perante este elefante, que dizer de facto àquelas formiguinhas?







[/URL][/IMG]

mas também assinalo  o excelente  post do Vince sobre o falhanço dos modelos para os Açores nestas últimas horas.
Em que ficamos?
No vasto Oceano ,especificidades leva-as o vento.
Se assim é às vezes em Terra, compreender-se-á o desacerto...

Os modelos apontam como diz o Miguel para alguns calores , não imediatos,
mas desde já assegurados, no Continente.
Veremos.
 A Nortada que só hoje (ontem) chegou ao litoral Oeste, já tinha sido anunciada para a pretérita sexta-feira  pela generalidade dos modelos. lembram-se?
Quase quatro dias de atraso .
São apenas modelos de previsão, com as  limitações que conhecemos.
Que para mais de 4 ou 5  dias às vezes acertam,
outras não...
Quanto a precipitações?
12 horas serão obviamente uma eternidade...ainda mais em Oceano aberto...
As formigas escaparam desta vez.
Outras haverá que , nada estando anunciado, sofrerão a investida da tromba  do opulente elefante (oceano)...


----------



## beachboy30 (7 Jul 2009 às 10:49)

De facto parece que o "nosso" Verão vem aí: nortada no litoral oeste, calor no interior... Monotonia portanto... Mas como também vou para Angola hoje durante uma semana e meia, digamos que não vou notar grandes diferenças de temperatura entre cá e lá, face a este Verão "fresco" que estamos a ter . As diferenças serão as humidades relativas... Mas pelas tendências dos modelos, não me parece que vá perder grandes calores por cá (litoral oeste). Ainda tenho esperança de apanhar uma boa corrente de leste este verão aqui pelo litoral, nomeadamente algures entre 27 de Julho e 18 de Agosto (o meu período de férias ). Até onde os modelos alcançam, não me parece que tal ocorra até ao meu regresso de Angola, portanto o mês de Julho (pelo menos os primeiros 15 dias) serão normais a frescos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2009 às 12:00)

Estranhas discrepâncias no GFS, quanto às máximas entre Lisboa e Beja, por exemplo.

Hoje a diferença é muito menor, mas ontem o GFS apontava para uma máxima de *27,2 ºC* em Lisboa e de *40,5 ºC* em Beja, no dia 9.

Uma diferença absolutamente hipotética.

Um pouco modesto para Lisboa, já que para hoje também só eram previstos *21,7 ºC* em superfície, às 15h UTC.

Hoje, os modelos apontam para uma redução do calor previsto, mas ainda assim com diferenças apreciáveis entre as mesmas cidades.

Continuo a achar que a diferença irá continuar a atenuar-se e que Lisboa irá sempre ultrapassar os valores previstos.


Lisboa






Beja


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2009 às 12:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estranhas discrepâncias no GFS, quanto às máximas entre Lisboa e Beja, por exemplo.
> 
> Hoje a diferença é muito menor, mas ontem o GFS apontava para uma máxima de *27,2 ºC* em Lisboa e de *40,5 ºC* em Beja, no dia 9.
> 
> Uma diferença absolutamente hipotética.



As temperaturas previstas pelo GFS a 2m, e nomeadamente para o litoral, são meramente ilustrativas. Não há nele variáveis impostas como o relevo e micro-climas. Por isso, de modo geral, toda a previsão para o litoral é sempre mais fresca.

No entanto para o interior, e falando de Beja, a previsão tem sido bem mais exacta. Quando há dias Beja ultrapassou os 40ºC, a previsão do GFS era de 40,2ºC. Para Lisboa não ia além dos 31ºC.

O meteograma o que faz é leituras de pontos em mapas como este:






Para previsões de temperatura a 2m, penso que o melhor modelo seja o ALADIN do instituto de meteorologia. Nos últimos tempos tem sido bastante exacto.


----------



## David sf (7 Jul 2009 às 14:51)

A previsão para Lisboa do GFS costumam verificar-se nas praias de Sintra. Em Lisboa fazem sempre mais uns 5 graus que o previsto.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2009 às 14:57)

Lá está o perigo de levar os modelos à letra..
Isto foi discutido no tópico em que o HotSpot pediu ajuda para a interpolação para os meteogramas!
Olhem para o exemplo lá dos pontos da malha.. E vejam os pontos à volta de Lisboa, ou de quase qualquer local no litoral.. Claro que dos 4 pontos à volta vários estão sobre o mar, ou seja não são NADA representativos da realidade do ponto pretendido, e a média pesada vai sempre ser MUITO AMENIZADA. É óbvio.. Não é erro do modelo, nem muito por causa de orografias ou micro-climas, é a realidade de lidar com malhas em pontos junto ao mar. Não vale a pena ir ver valores interpolados de uma variável como a temperatura em locais junto ao mar e tê-los como representativos. Apenas como comparativos de subida, ou descida, ou algo do género..
Claro que em Évora não há esse problema, são pontos de terra, logo vai estar muito mais próximo da realidade..

E mapas ilustrativos como o André mostrou, também já têm interpolação obviamente, pois a resolução do modelo é muito larga.. O melhor para se entender se esclarecer isto era mesmo ver um "mapa" apenas com os valores nos pontos da malha, sem cores ou valores pelo meio.. 

O mesmo vai acontecer com o frio no Inverno, é óbvio!
Não é estranho, é lógico!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2009 às 17:46)

O tempo anda estranho dizem eles  por acaso toda a gente me procura quando se vai embora o vento...e eu respondo está dificil 

Lá se foram as água quentes, lá se foi o calor, voltou a nortada e a água fria no seu esplendor...isto no litoral


----------



## psm (8 Jul 2009 às 21:21)

:





Mário Barros disse:


> O tempo anda estranho dizem eles  por acaso toda a gente me procura quando se vai embora o vento...e eu respondo está dificil
> 
> Lá se foram as água quentes, lá se foi o calor, voltou a nortada e a água fria no seu esplendor...isto no litoral
> 
> ...


----------



## Costa (8 Jul 2009 às 22:26)

joseoliveira disse:


> Bom final de tarde...
> 
> Sim, mesmo que a variação na intensidade venha a ser pouco significativa, parece que a nortada veio para ficar por estes dias, o que se reflectirá sobretudo nas máximas...



Não sei porquê que se continua a colocar mapas de 850hp e a falar deles como se fossem as temperaturas a 2m do solo. Já foram várias vezes alertados para esse erro, mas parecem ignorar.


----------



## psm (8 Jul 2009 às 22:39)

Sim é verdade Costa ainda por cima maior parte das vezes as inversões de temperatura estão abaixo dos 1500 metros(ou grande parte quase 80% dos casos).


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2009 às 09:52)

Alguém me consegue arranjar os modelos do GFs da temperatura para Domingo?

Obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2009 às 10:03)

Pedro disse:


> Alguém me consegue arranjar os modelos do GFs da temperatura para Domingo?
> 
> Obrigado.



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html    (Seleccionar "2m Temperatur" e as horas desejadas)


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2009 às 10:12)

Quando se trata de seguir entradas quentes e frias deve utilizar-se os 850hPa, pois é aí que vemos e seguimos as advecções. O mapa da T2 obviamente reflecte a variação diurna e a influência da superfície, e aí não conseguimos obviamente seguir uma advecção, pois um mapa T2 das 6z é radicalmente diferente dum T2 das 15z por exemplo.  Obviamente não podemos é falar de 25ºC aos 850hPa como se fosse em T2 (superfície) como aconteceu há dias.

De qualquer forma, o mapa T2 dum modelo global como o GFS ou ECMWF também é muito limitado devido à pouca resolução e poucos dados como orografia, tipo de solos, etc,etc e a temperatura à superfície é muito influenciada por esses dados que são reduzidos num modelo global. Se é para ver temperaturas aos 2 metros deve usar-se um modelo de mesoescala (Aldin, Hirlam, WRF, etc). O T2 num modelo global serve apenas de orientação, como também foi aqui explicado há dias.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2009 às 11:43)

Não está propriamente de Julho, o Verão por esta altura, pelo menos nos dias próximos...

Nem para os banhistas adeptos de um bom calorão...





Nem para quem deseja umas águas a molhar o chão...




Fonte: wxmaps.org


Caso será para dizer que outros dias virão...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jul 2009 às 18:24)

Boas...

Esta nortada está a durar tempo demais para todos os gostos e a influenciar a adesão ás praias...

Segundo os modelos ainda não tem fim previsto, nem a pequena depressão termica altera o esquema que geralmente, quanto á posição da mesma gera ventos de Leste...

Para não falar num Algarve sem ninguem...

As aguas vão frias, a areia pelo ar... Isto está horrivel!!!  nem me apetece olhar para os modelos...


----------



## psm (9 Jul 2009 às 20:12)

Há 2 dias tinha posto que a sintonia de que os modelos em relação à nortada estavam em igualdade de previsão, e nesta ultima saida parece que essa sintonia está para continuar para os proximos 10 dias, e onde vai estar na nossa companhia na costa oeste, e mais ainda, no GFS vai até aos 15 dias.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2009 às 21:01)

Para Domingo, Tº amena...


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 21:07)

Pedro disse:


> Para Domingo, Tº amena...



á superficie deve ultrapassar os 35º de max no interior e rondar os 23-30º no litoral.....as minimas deverão ser de 15-20º no litoral e de 12-18ºno interior


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2009 às 23:03)

Boas,
Quando vai voltar a chuva?


----------



## meteo (10 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas,
> Quando vai voltar a chuva?



Olá!
Não há previsão de chuva para os próximos dias,nem de muito calor.. Muito sol,com vento moderado.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jul 2009 às 02:39)

Pedro disse:


> Para Domingo, Tº amena...



Outra vez ???
Mapas de 850 hPa a serem entendidos como temperatura a 2 m do solo?
e depois fazem-se logo juízos categóricos?
Mas então?
Quem vier cá e souber um pouquinho , foge.
Quem não souber e vier cá para se informar,
depois verificará que no domingo a temperatura à superfície será  bem
mais quente que o que aqui foi vinculado e 
foge também, pela qualidade da informação.
Ainda ontem aqui o Costa alertou.
Como espaço livre que é vamos por isso mesmo respeitá-lo mais:
Participar neste colectivo deve ombrear todos os membros.
Mas , por favor, 
este forum cresceu já o suficiente ,para não conformidades destas.
Oh Pedro, nada tem de pessoal.Obviamente.É só um ponto de ordem à "mesa" ...Mais um...Esperemos que sirva para algo...

E nada de Lestes ou suestes anunciados.
Porquê?
Com o persistente sistema de baixas pressões próximo da Irlanda
previsto pela generalidade dos modelos para os próximos dias ,
não é possível essa circulação.
Nem carne, nem peixe no interior,
litoral Oeste a voltar ao costume e
litoral algarvio de águas frescas à espera do levante que ainda vai demorar...
Chuvas? 
Em algum  Domingo que vem, , há a possibilidade daquele chuvisco morrinhento no Minho,
eventualmente no Douro Litoral.
 Convecções? Até onde a vista alcança: zero...
Nortadas ? muitas :- fracas ou moderadas.
Temperaturas? o Strormy já as disse...
É Verão " à nossa maneira"...


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2009 às 03:15)

Eu sinceramente, abstenho-me de grandes previsões.
Quando, uma vez ou outra visitei este espaço e reparei no teor e depois nas certezas de quem o postava, fiquei algo chocado e indignado mas nem disse nada. Claro que uns dias mais tarde tais previsões deram em saco roto. Por vezes até previsões com pouco tempo de antecedência. Mas isto nem é nada aqui com o Pedro, pois já antes de ele entrar aqui para o forum tal acontece.
Por isso, como já disse e digo de novo, cuidado com o que postam neste tópico.


----------



## psm (10 Jul 2009 às 05:48)

nimboestrato disse:


> Outra vez ???
> Mapas de 850 hPa a serem entendidos como temperatura a 2 m do solo?
> e depois fazem-se logo juízos categóricos?
> Mas então?
> ...


----------



## psm (10 Jul 2009 às 06:07)

belem disse:


> Eu sinceramente, abstenho-me de grandes previsões.
> Quando, uma vez ou outra visitei este espaço e reparei no teor e depois nas certezas de quem o postava, fiquei algo chocado e indignado mas nem disse nada. Claro que uns dias mais tarde tais previsões deram em saco roto. Por vezes até previsões com pouco tempo de antecedência. Mas isto nem é nada aqui com o Pedro, pois já antes de ele entrar aqui para o forum tal acontece.
> Por isso, como já disse e digo de novo, cuidado com o que postam neste tópico.





Belem há situações ao nivel meteorologico que são de facil previsão, esta que estamos agora sentir é muito comum e de muito facil previsão(nortada),  tal como exemplo de uma situação de bloqueio anticiclonico no inverno, com ventos de leste, e frio seco, ou quando é uma forte corrente de oeste que se prolonga durante 1 ou 2 meses. Agora na primavera ou no outono em altura de transição meteorologica, ai concordo em pleno que muitas das vezes falha quem aqui pôe previsões, e as intrepeta mesmo quem é profissional, ou como já foi dito neste forum que sistemas tropicais são extremamente complexos, e onde existem N de variaveis possiveis e imaginárias, e que as grelhas de modelagem no oceano seriam intremidaveis e os valores de energia são enormes de contabilizar, pois como não mora ninguem lá (tinha-se de pôr barcos espalhados, por  onde esse sistema passa-se) para fazer levantamentos em altura em variados pontos, e é por isso que é  de muito facil fazer um erro ou varios, a uma previsão a um sistema tropical.

Quem é profissional nesta area não interessa só o conhecimento cientifico que tem nesta area, é a experiencia também de anos de verificação (observação) de certos fenomonos que existem no nosso pequeno pais.
 Tal se está a passar aqui neste forum de ciencia  onde quem é amador terá que intrepetar os varios mapas que são dados gratuitamente pelos varios modelos matematicos globais com rigor e racionalidade senão este forum passará  por ser uma banalidade para quem cá vem com mais conhecimentos ao nivel de ciencia.


ps: Salientar que anda aqui muita gente nova e com pouca experiencia ao nivel cientifico meteorologico, e que está a fazer erros de base, um dos exemplos que é mencionado é este dos mapa dos 850 hp.

Existe outro topico onde se estão a esquecer de lá postar(eu incluido) que é o das analises e alertas.


----------



## cardu (10 Jul 2009 às 14:45)

Boas, a partir do dia 20 julho vai chegar uma vaga de calor digna de registo

estou de ferias até dia 27 por isso não faz mal porque ainda quero aproveitar o calor a sério até ir trabalhar

fonte: meteociel


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2009 às 14:52)

cardu disse:


> Boas, a partir do dia 20 julho vai chegar uma vaga de calor digna de registo
> 
> estou de ferias até dia 27 por isso não faz mal porque ainda quero aproveitar o calor a sério até ir trabalhar
> 
> fonte: meteociel



Já se sabe o valor que têm previsões acima das 200h... (aproximadamente zero...) além de que "vaga de calor digna de registo é algo muito difícil de prever. 

Até lá muito ainda poderá mudar... E vamos ver o caminho tomado também pelo ECM, NOGAPS e companhia...


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2009 às 16:30)

Olá a todos…

Sem me querer alongar e deste modo minimizar o risco de que este se converta em off-topic, como só posso falar por mim e como gosto de pôr os “pontos nos ii, ao contrário do que alguns pensam não fugi e entendo que não teria razões válidas para o fazer!
Através de uma M.P. esclareci o sucedido ao membro do 1º post que refutou o gráfico por mim colocado; além disso, e tal como é seu hábito, numa atitude sensata e por isso diferente de outras, o Vince já esclareceu devidamente qual o correcto proceder a aplicar neste tópico.
Eliminei o post fazendo simplesmente uso da função que o fórum me permite quando entendo que determinada colocação está incorrecta ou desnecessária. 
Falhas todos nós cometemos, disso não tenho a menor dúvida, só acho que as críticas são bem vindas desde que sejam construtivas e não destrutivas quanto ao modo como são dirigidas o que visam sobretudo a satisfação do ego pessoal.
Penso que não é isso que se pretende!


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2009 às 21:21)

psm disse:


> Belem há situações ao nivel meteorologico que são de facil previsão, esta que estamos agora sentir é muito comum e de muito facil previsão(nortada),  tal como exemplo de uma situação de bloqueio anticiclonico no inverno, com ventos de leste, e frio seco, ou quando é uma forte corrente de oeste que se prolonga durante 1 ou 2 meses. Agora na primavera ou no outono em altura de transição meteorologica, ai concordo em pleno que muitas das vezes falha quem aqui pôe previsões, e as intrepeta mesmo quem é profissional, ou como já foi dito neste forum que sistemas tropicais são extremamente complexos, e onde existem N de variaveis possiveis e imaginárias, e que as grelhas de modelagem no oceano seriam intremidaveis e os valores de energia são enormes de contabilizar, pois como não mora ninguem lá (tinha-se de pôr barcos espalhados, por  onde esse sistema passa-se) para fazer levantamentos em altura em variados pontos, e é por isso que é  de muito facil fazer um erro ou varios, a uma previsão a um sistema tropical.
> 
> Quem é profissional nesta area não interessa só o conhecimento cientifico que tem nesta area, é a experiencia também de anos de verificação (observação) de certos fenomonos que existem no nosso pequeno pais.
> Tal se está a passar aqui neste forum de ciencia  onde quem é amador terá que intrepetar os varios mapas que são dados gratuitamente pelos varios modelos matematicos globais com rigor e racionalidade senão este forum passará  por ser uma banalidade para quem cá vem com mais conhecimentos ao nivel de ciencia.
> ...




Com todo o respeito pelo o que disseste mantenho o que disse.


----------



## psm (10 Jul 2009 às 21:24)

belem disse:


> Com todo o respeito pelo o que disseste mantenho o que disse.




Ok .

Desculpem-me este off topic.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jul 2009 às 08:24)

cardu disse:


> Boas, a partir do dia 20 julho vai chegar uma vaga de calor digna de registo ...



O Vitamos já aqui ventilou o que valem previsões a 200 horas.
Para muito menos ( 144 h), os modelos vão dizendo uma coisa  hoje, desdizendo amanhã.
Ontem ,por exemplo havia quase um consenso geral entre eles, que a partir de 17 / 18 viesse a tal circulação de Leste / Sueste duradoira e consequentemente , viria o tal calor por muitos (os que estão de férias e não só ) desejado.
Hoje, já outro galo canto no poleiro e o só o GFS aponta ainda que titubeante
nesse sentido.
Isto está difícil de desbloquear .
Aquela vigorosa ( para a época do ano) depressão não sai de cima da Irlanda.
Com esta configuração , não haverá circulação de leste na P.I. .
E assim sendo  nem a depressão morre , nem a gente almoça (um calorzito de verdade)...
Amanhã talvez volte o consenso , ou nem por isso.
Para já, verão suave , muito suave em muito Portugal Continental.
Ou seja , muito Verão Português...( quanto verão não é assim em Terras Lusas? )
Guardado estará  o bocado . Ou não...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2009 às 14:58)

Nos últimos dias o GFS tem mantido calor quase extremo às portas de Portugal, na Andalucia parece que vai ser de assar, basta deslocar-se um bocadinho para Oeste e quem assa sou eu , é uma tendência que tem vindo a ser feita todos os dias, mas também tem ido sempre adiando, por isso, se calhar nem chega a acontecer.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jul 2009 às 01:48)

...E ontem era o GFS em contra-mão a anunciar o  calor para o próximo fim de semana.
Hoje muito  se altera:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


O ECMWF e o UKMO, entre outros, abraçam agora essa possibilidade :
algum calor e porta entreaberta para calor de verdade.

Já o GFS parece dizer:






[/URL][/IMG]

esperem lá. Aonde é que vocês vão? Eu concordo com o por vós apontado.
Isto  "inda tá " muito incerto.
-Pois é .mas  nós achamos que tu é que tinhas razão e pronto,
lá fomos nós para aí.Afinal, éramos nós que A tínhamos .
Serão?
Esta dança dos modelos para apenas 6 dias é desconcertante.
E em tempo de marasmo , que haja algum entretenimento..
Para o imediato e mais próximo,
nada de substanciais mudanças ,
Verão mais a sul/interior ,
e norte/noroeste  à espera de melhores dias...


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2009 às 08:42)

Ao contrário de outros tempos, o Verão está amigo da brisa marítima, portadora de nevoeiros e humidade, que refresca o ambiente.

  Nortadas e lestadas para já andam arredias, as previsões dos modelos estão num pára-arranca, o calor junto à costa não existe e mesmo para o interior não se verifica um exagero.

  Mudanças à vista? Porventura, estamos ainda em meados de Julho, para já vamos usufruir deste Verão suave...


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2009 às 09:26)

Não via modelos a algum tempo mas se o que vi para o fds que vem se se confirmar muita atenção ao calor forte que já iria meter respeito, mas deve retirar um pouco, se quarta mantiver esta previsão de muito calor então ai já se confirmaria! calor vai fazer sem dúvida agora se será tão extremo já veremos.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2009 às 12:11)

miguel disse:


> Não via modelos a algum tempo mas se o que vi para o fds que vem se se confirmar muita atenção ao calor forte que já iria meter respeito, mas deve retirar um pouco, se quarta mantiver esta previsão de muito calor então ai já se confirmaria! calor vai fazer sem dúvida agora se será tão extremo já veremos.



Aquilo que disseste ontem continua a manter-se para hoje com um pormenor interessante. O ECM virou o disco e parece querer ainda colocar mais calor que o próprio GFS para Domingo, na última actualização. Neste momento o limiar dos mapas de T2m do ECM para a PI disponibilizados no IM encontra-se em Sábado pelo que só amanhã poderemos ver a tendência para o final do fim de semana / início da semana, mas os dois principais modelos parecem acertar agulhas para dias de calor intenso. Aguardemos próximas saídas.


----------



## YuRiSsS (14 Jul 2009 às 12:20)

Vem algum calor forte para este f-d-s ? Quando digo forte, refiro-me a superior a 33 / 36 Cº.

Segundo o IM, para hoje dá 29º, para amanhã 31º, para quinta 29º, e na previsao descritiva, refere baixa de temperatura para Sexta, inferior a 29º ?!?

Para mim este tempo seria optimo para este f-d-s, só queria era ter uma ideia se as tendencias são para se manter entre os 28/29º e os 32/33º ou se espera-se um fim-de-semana com temperaturas entre os 34 e 40 º


Cumps,


----------



## Costa (14 Jul 2009 às 12:40)

YuRiSsS disse:


> 34 e 40 º
> 
> 
> Cumps,



Aposto nestas temperaturas.


----------



## Veterano (14 Jul 2009 às 12:42)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Vem algum calor forte para este f-d-s ? Quando digo forte, refiro-me a superior a 33 / 36 Cº.
> 
> Segundo o IM, para hoje dá 29º, para amanhã 31º, para quinta 29º, e na previsao descritiva, refere baixa de temperatura para Sexta, inferior a 29º ?!?
> 
> ...



   Por vezes parece-me que o nosso país é bem extenso. Tantos membros a falar de temperaturas registadas entre 28º-32º e à espera de 34º-40º, no litoral norte junto ao mar temos "sobrevivido" com máximas que não ultrapassam 22º, nevoeiros, nuvens, alguma chuva, tanto faz sol como de repente começa a chover, enfim, meteorologicamente falando, estamos num clima àparte...


----------



## David sf (14 Jul 2009 às 13:47)

Começa a confirmar-se que para o fim de semana vem calor, provavelmente a rondar os 40 graus no interior sul. Depois, lá para o meio da semana seguinte, há uma boa probabilidade de entrar uma depressão por NO, que poderá ser interessante, tendo em vista o calor instalado à superfície.


----------



## cardu (14 Jul 2009 às 15:32)

cardu disse:


> Boas, a partir do dia 20 julho vai chegar uma vaga de calor digna de registo
> 
> estou de ferias até dia 27 por isso não faz mal porque ainda quero aproveitar o calor a sério até ir trabalhar
> 
> fonte: meteociel




afinal eu tinha razão..... 

o calor vem mesmo aí no próximo fim de semana.....

não podia calhar melhor para mim pessoamente..... vamos ver se o calor se aguenta durante toda a semana, mas dúvido de acordo com os modelos do gfs


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jul 2009 às 15:51)

Vem calor sexta-feira, mais para o interior. No litoral vai continuar a circulação de Oeste e as temperaturas não vão subir tanto.







Para consultar estes meteogramas, consultar este tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/modelos-gfs-meteopt-com-beta-3398-4.html#post153080


.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2009 às 15:53)

cardu disse:


> afinal eu tinha razão.....



Vem aí então uma vaga de calor digna de registo ? Já agora aonde ? Em Vila Franca ? E tem pelo menos 6 dias de anomalia +5ºC que é o que define oficialmente uma onda de calor ? Quando falas em vaga de calor, por favor, explica-te melhor, o país é pequeno mas ainda é bastante diversificado.


----------



## cardu (14 Jul 2009 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> Vem aí então uma vaga de calor digna de registo ? Já agora aonde ? Em Vila Franca ? E tem pelo menos 6 dias de anomalia +5ºC que é o que define oficialmente uma onda de calor ? Quando falas em vaga de calor, por favor, explica-te melhor, o país é pequeno mas ainda é bastante diversificado.


afinal a vaga de calor é em marrocos... Vi mal o mapa, é k de geografia percebo pouco.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2009 às 17:30)

cardu disse:


> afinal a vaga de calor é em marrocos... Vi mal o mapa, é k de geografia percebo pouco.



_



			Sendo a definição do índice de duração da onda de calor (HWDI – Heat Wave Duration Index) segundo a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WCDMP-No.47, WMO-TD No. 1071), considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência.
		
Clique para expandir...

_
Fonte: IM

É apenas isso que está a ser chamado à atenção... Não existe nenhuma onda de calor prevista para os próximos dias a nível nacional, o que não quer dizer que não venha  a ocorrer a nível local... Mas para já o que está previsto é uma subida das temperaturas no fim de semana e por 2 ou 3 dias, sendo que existe uma tendência para nova descida (já no limiar da credibilidade modelística...).


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2009 às 19:01)

O que ninguém vai tirar vai ser o vento leste no Algarve entre sábado e 2ªfeira, e depois volta ao mesmo. Algum calor no fim de semana mas nada por aí além, temperaturas normais para a época. O Levante é normal durar 3 a 4 dias, mais do que isto é anormal.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 21:10)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2009*

Qual a previsão do tempo para este fim-de-semana, para zona de Alcácer do Sal?

Calor (muito ou pouco) ou fresquito?


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2009 às 09:51)

Comportamento antagónico dos principais modelos para este fim de semana, dificultando a vida de quem tenta fazer previsões, planear o fim de semana, ou acautelar-se de possíveis "transpirações excessivas". Hoje é GFS a disparar: ISO 20 a 850hPa, a ocupar todo o território no Domingo (já com a 26 a entrar a sul), temperatura a 2m a atingir os 40ºC em extensa área do sul do país. Na outra ponta o ECM, com um domingo até de certa forma fresco com máximas a ultrapassar os 30º apenas no alentejo...

Definição e consonância precisa-se...


----------



## Lightning (15 Jul 2009 às 10:04)

Olá 

Apesar de ter estado sempre ausente tenho acompanhado este tópico dia-a-dia. 

Deixo-vos aqui a minha opinião, baseada nos 7 tipos de modelos que tenho "estudado" ultimamente.

Nos próximos dias a temperatura máxima vai andar aos saltos, assim como a mínima também. O que quero dizer com isto é que pelo que tenho observado na minha estação as temperaturas máximas não deverão chegar aos 30ºC e não deverão baixar dos 26, 27 (*estou-me a referir à zona costeira e litoral*, como por exemplo Corroios - que fica a uns 6, 7 km do mar) pelo menos até sábado.

A partir de sábado a temperatura vai subir, mas ainda não temos bem a certeza se será uma subida significativa (na ordem dos 4ºC) ou uma subida ligeira (na ordem dos 2ºC) - tudo isto falando *apenas* no litoral.

Quanto mínimas essas vão andar num sobe e desce também até sábado. Tiro esta conclusão baseada nos dados registados pela minha estação, que tem tido mínimas alternadas de 17, 18, 19, e 20ºC.

Os dias deverão ser caracterizados por céu pouco nublado ou limpo, com algumas neblinas matinais e/ou alguma nebulosidade no final do dia. Noites algo húmidas com a HR a rondar os 60-80%.

Enfim, este tempo "inconstante" que estamos a observar poderá ter um fim à vista com a subida da temperatura, esperemos nós...  

Se alguém não concordar com alguma coisa que diga, afinal este tópico é para discussão de opiniões e estudos de modelos.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jul 2009 às 10:39)

cardu disse:


> afinal a vaga de calor é em marrocos... Vi mal o mapa, é k de geografia percebo pouco.



Se de Geografia percebes pouco então o melhor é nem comentares previsões  meteorológicas pois quem confunde Portugal com Marrocos torna-se complicado 

isto é o nosso país


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2009 às 11:35)

Começa a ficar complicado o calor entre Sábado e Terça-feira! Estava na altura de tirar calor mas não o tem feito! a ver mais umas saídas.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jul 2009 às 12:01)

Serão uns dias quentes no continente, excepto no Algarve que irá sofrer de vento moderado de SE.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2009 às 13:44)

Boas...

Penso que até lá deverá ser retirado algum calor, mas olhando para este mapa do GFS ( run 6z)de facto "impressionam" as temperaturas previstas à superfície para a próxima segunda - feira dia 20...






Claro que na faixa litoral não será tão "acusado", perante este mapa  o Porto e outras cidades mais costeiras do País não deverão ultrapassar os 32/33 graus de máximas. Já mais para o interior a história será outra com locais onde se chegará aos 40 ou mais graus. O Norte de África está a "ferver" e com temperaturas de 40 e mais graus , inclusivé nas zonas mais costeiras de Marrocos...

Felizmente, parece ser situação de pouca dura...


----------



## Lightning (15 Jul 2009 às 14:11)

Snifa disse:


> *Claro que na faixa litoral não será tão "acusado"*, perante este mapa  o Porto e outras cidades mais costeiras do País não deverão ultrapassar os 32/33 graus de máximas. Já mais para o interior a história será outra com locais onde se chegará aos 40 ou mais graus. O Norte de África está a "ferver" e com temperaturas de 40 e mais graus , inclusivé nas zonas mais costeiras de Marrocos...
> 
> Felizmente, parece ser situação de pouca dura...



No litoral pode não ser tão acusado mas mesmo assim ainda vai dar para sentir um "cheirinho" do calor que se vai fazer sentir em força no interior sul. 

E vamos lá ver se é só até terça esta situação ou se os modelos a prolongam durante mais tempo... Até podem retirar calor, ainda está tudo um pouco indeciso.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2009 às 14:12)

Snifa disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Penso que até lá deverá ser retirado algum calor, mas olhando para este mapa do GFS ( run 6z)de facto "impressionam" as temperaturas previstas à superfície para a próxima segunda - feira dia 20...



Vamos ver o que o ECM, por exemplo, irá mostrar e se segue a tendência. O GFS tem sido muito consistente, até nos próprios dias. O ECM retirou bastante calor na run das 0z para aquilo que tinha para o fim de semana e parece também não ser tão intenso na segunda... mas fica ainda em aberto. Mas a subida de tempearatura, essa pelo menos parece certa


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2009 às 14:19)

E mesmo no GFS é preciso ver que estas últimas saídas tem estado no extremo superior do ensemble, e a das 06z ainda exagerou mais destacando-se bem do resto. Uma tendência ? Ou apenas a experimentar umas divagações ? Parece um pouco forçado subir em 3 ou 4 dias de 10ºC para os 27 ou 28ºC  aos 850hPa para depois voltar a cair bastante. Veremos.


----------



## Lightning (15 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

Vince disse:


> E mesmo no GFS é preciso ver que estas últimas saídas tem estado no extremo superior do ensemble, e a das 06z ainda exagerou mais destacando-se bem do resto. Uma tendência ? Ou apenas a experimentar umas divagações ? *Parece um pouco forçado subir em 3 ou 4 dias de 10ºC para os 27 ou 28ºC  aos 850hPa para depois voltar a cair bastante. Veremos.*



Realmente parece uma subida bastante acentuada, mas acredito que se os modelos continuarem assim, se torne mesmo verdade essa subida. 

E não se esqueçam (falando no geral) que não são só as temperaturas à superfície que contam, mas também o calor em altura tanto a 500 hPa como a 850 hPa.


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2009 às 16:01)

É de facto impressionante ver a iso 30 a roçar o Alentejo e a envolver a Extremadura, as duas Castelas e a Andaluzia. Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que nem em 2003 tal ocorreu. Mas convém lembrar que o Europeu não mostra nada disto, anda com isos de pouco mais de vinte graus, e que mesmo que se verifique a carta prevista pelo GFS, será uma situação efémera, com três ou quatro dias de duração, nada comparável com o referido ano de 2003. Já pelo sueste espanhol, é que a onda de calor é notável, já andam perto dos 40 há cerca de uma semana, e a confirmar-se o GFS poderão durante toda a próxima semana ter máximas ainda superiores.


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2009 às 16:08)

David sf disse:


> É de facto impressionante ver a iso 30 a roçar o Alentejo e a envolver a Extremadura, as duas Castelas e a Andaluzia. Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que nem em 2003 tal ocorreu. Mas convém lembrar que o Europeu não mostra nada disto, anda com isos de pouco mais de vinte graus, e que mesmo que se verifique a carta prevista pelo GFS, será uma situação efémera, com três ou quatro dias de duração, nada comparável com o referido ano de 2003. Já pelo sueste espanhol, é que a onda de calor é notável, já andam perto dos 40 há cerca de uma semana, e a confirmar-se o GFS poderão durante toda a próxima semana ter máximas ainda superiores.





Pois mas há um pormenor muito importante nestas previsões todas que são mostradas no mapa dos 500 hp não há nada que aponte para valores de geopotencial tão elevados, enquanto que em 2003 os valores dos 500 hp andavam por volta dos 5940 hp em toda a PI, coisa que não acontece agora.

ps: saidas das 06 são muitas das vezes para descartar.


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Jul 2009 às 16:25)

Meus kambas (como dizem os angolanos ), eis que finalmente consigo ter acesso à Internet por aqui por Angola e actualizo-me nas previsões dos modelos (e nos vossos comentários) para o que aí vem já no fim de semana e... para um amante de praia como eu, não me podia sentir com mais sorte... Regresso já nesta 6ª feira e pelo que vejo, não perdi nada no que respeita a boa praia no litoral ocidental de Portugal nesta última semana e meia... E eis que regresso e até parece que trago o calor comigo . Finalmente uns dias de corrente de E/NE no litoral ocidental  (embora talvez uns 3, no máximo) e que apanham o fim de semana, abençoando o meu regresso . Começo a ter esperanças para Agosto (nas minhas férias), já que este mês de Julho está a deixar muito a desejar no que respeita a uma boa estadia (quentita) no litoral ocidental... Até breve!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jul 2009 às 16:30)

psm disse:


> Pois mas há um pormenor muito importante nestas previsões todas que são mostradas no mapa dos 500 hp não há nada que aponte para valores de geopotencial tão elevados, enquanto que em 2003 os valores dos 500 hp andavam por volta dos 5940 hp em toda a PI, coisa que não acontece agora.



Não é em toda a península mas em Lisboa o valor previsto é o que se vê.


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2009 às 17:26)

psm disse:


> Pois mas há um pormenor muito importante nestas previsões todas que são mostradas no mapa dos 500 hp não há nada que aponte para valores de geopotencial tão elevados, enquanto que em 2003 os valores dos 500 hp andavam por volta dos 5940 hp em toda a PI, coisa que não acontece agora.
> 
> ps: saidas das 06 são muitas das vezes para descartar.



A das 12, ao nível das temperaturas a 850 hpa é quase igual, cerca de 1 grau a menos, mas a iso 30 dentro da península e a 28 quase até ao Cantábrico na Terça. Em Portugal é que saiu um pouco mais fresca, principalmente no litoral, devido à maior proximidade da depressão.


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2009 às 19:25)

David sf disse:


> A das 12, ao nível das temperaturas a 850 hpa é quase igual, cerca de 1 grau a menos, mas a iso 30 dentro da península e a 28 quase até ao Cantábrico na Terça. Em Portugal é que saiu um pouco mais fresca, principalmente no litoral, devido à maior proximidade da depressão.






É por isso que as saidas das 06 e das 18 não são muito fiaveis em determinados parametros, no entanto poderam ser boas para tendencias de... mas para valores mais exactos são o que são, e mais uma vêz a que ter cuidado ao usar os valores de temperaturas dos 850 hp para superficie.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2009 às 19:28)

Sim, o calor voltou a recuar um pouco para leste, mesmo assim penso que continuamos com saídas no extremo superior do conjunto do ensemble. E nas 126 horas que faltam, ainda vai mudar.

Comparativo a T850 para 2ªfeira 18Z das últimas 4 saídas do GFS






Segunda-feira há algum CAPE, mas a atmosfera está muito seca nos níveis que interessam, havendo no entanto modelagem de nuvens altas, pelo que poderia ser um dia pro abafado.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jul 2009 às 20:59)

Pois.. O recuo do RUN das 12 é "relativo".. É menos quente sobre Portugal que o das 6, mas continua tão ou mais quente que as saídas de ontem!
É isso que é preciso notar.. Provavelmente, dentro das últimas saídas, apenas a das 6 foi a mais "anormal" dentro do que tem vindo sendo modelado pelo GFS!
Claro que ainda pode e provavelmente vai mudar até lá..
E com estas cartas podemos anuncias calor intenso no interior, mas não podemos ir para já ver coisas às escalas mais pequenas, como o refresco mais ou menos intenso das zonas costeiras, assim com tanta certeza.. 
De qualquer forma pela posição das isóbaras aparenta que Sábado e Domingo o fluxo de E seja o suficientemente sustentado para aquecer bem o litoral Oeste, e talvez arrefecer o litoral Sul, coisas que como sabemos costumam conjugar bem..
2ª-feira entramos mais num "pântano barométrico" e é para já muito mais difícil prever para zonas mais litorais, visto que assim surgem muito mais circulações de mesoscala e cada caso é um caso..

Também já tinha reparado no CAPE e na velocidade vertical no GFS. Realmente existe algum bom gradiente vertical de temperatura, mas como disse o Vince, muito pouca humidade, o que dificultará as coisas, e provavelmente acabará só mesmo em formações médias/altas.. 
Mas até lá ainda se vai perceber melhor as chances ou não de algo..


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2009 às 21:13)

Saiu também o Europeu que mete um pouco mais de calor que às 0, mas não tanto como o GFS. De notar que a depressão que em princípio 'varrerá' o calor do continente português, surge agora muito profunda, com um centro a 985 mb.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

David sf disse:


> Saiu também o Europeu que mete um pouco mais de calor que às 0, mas não tanto como o GFS. De notar que a depressão que em princípio 'varrerá' o calor do continente português, surge agora muito profunda, com um centro a 985 mb.



Maldita depressão! 
Provavelmente tirará calor a muitos sítios, não permitirá grandes chances de trovoadas de jeito, e ainda por cima, nem dela própria dará animação de jeito para nós!
Uma empata......


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 21:29)

Então o calor "poderá" chegar por volta da segunda-feira, e a depressão chega quando? Quarta?


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2009 às 21:35)

É e o NOGAP´S está muito parecido com o ECMWF vamos a apostas quem ganha neste duelo de haver calor extremo no litoral oeste?
 Porque para o interior ele está quase garantido.


----------



## David sf (15 Jul 2009 às 21:46)

Eu acho que o calor virá, também para o litoral oeste. Será é de curta duração, de Domingo a Terça. Também no interior terá uma duração semelhante.
Em princípio será o Europeu a ganhar esta guerra com o GFS. Nos últimos tempos sempre que os 'dois grandes' estão em desacordo, ganha a situação menos excepcional, que neste caso é a preconizada pelo Europeu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2009 às 21:55)

Eu espero calor extremo só que vai de sábado a 4ªfeira com tendência a prolongar-se. As minhas previsões assim o dizem. Agora vendo algumas previsões e vendo o freemeteo mete um calor de assar no Algarve máximas a rondar os 38ºC para 3ªfeira. Consultando o Weatherbug que afinal não teve assim tão mal quando previu umas temperaturas altas no Algarve, em que Portimão ficou a 2ºC dos 42ºC previstos. Mete calor intenso a partir de domingo com um cacto e a rondar os 35ºC, o pior vem para 4ªfeira possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas com 30% de probabilidade e uma temperatura de 41ºC.. Vale o que valem, por isso, cada um pense o que quiser.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:32)

Há alguma chuva prevista?

Alguns sites referem que amanhã choverá em Viseu, mas o IM contraria e de que maneira!
Mesmo assim, o IM prevê um cenário mais negros a partir de 2ª feira.
Há possibilidade de chuva em alguma das duas ocasiões previstas?


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2009 às 23:45)

Penso que o GFS tem recuado no calor desde esta tarde mesmo assim mostra calor muito forte em especial no interior sul. Veremos se continua a tirar ou se amanha volta a meter mais calor, penso ser difícil meter mais uma vez que a depressão dos açores está a estragar pouco os planos para quem quer ver temperaturas de 40°C no litoral. Veremos amanha o que dita as saídas.


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2009 às 00:43)

David sf disse:


> É de facto impressionante ver a iso 30 a roçar o Alentejo e a envolver a Extremadura, as duas Castelas e a Andaluzia. Não tenho a certeza, mas acho que nem em 2003 tal ocorreu. Mas convém lembrar que o Europeu não mostra nada disto, anda com isos de pouco mais de vinte graus, e que mesmo que se verifique a carta prevista pelo GFS, será uma situação efémera, com três ou quatro dias de duração, nada comparável com o referido ano de 2003. Já pelo sueste espanhol, é que a onda de calor é notável, já andam perto dos 40 há cerca de uma semana, e a confirmar-se o GFS poderão durante toda a próxima semana ter máximas ainda superiores.



Se bem me lembro a vaga de calor de 2003 foi algo imprevisível.
Estavam previstas temperaturas bem inferiores e numa duração muito mais curta.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2009 às 09:37)

belem disse:


> Se bem me lembro a vaga de calor de 2003 foi algo imprevisível.
> Estavam previstas temperaturas bem inferiores e numa duração muito mais curta.



Os modelos previram com algum rigor a intensidade do calor. Na extensão foi mais complicado, pois estamos a falar de uma onda de calor com 15 dias (de 29 de Julho a 14 de Agosto, em algumas localidades do interior do país ). 

Onda de calor de Agosto de 2003




*Fonte: IM*


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 09:53)

Em termos de convecção na segunda-feira, as probabilidades, segundo os modelos, são razoáveis.

Os valores do _CIN_ variam entre os -200 e os -800 j/kg no norte e no sul variam entre os -400 e os -1400 j/kg, sendo portanto o sul o local mais provável para existir convecção. 

Já os valores do _CAPE_ estão mais distribuídos de Norte a Sul, variando entre os 50 e os 750 j/kg, chegando mesmo em alguns (muito poucos) locais do Norte e Sul a atingir valores entre os 1500 e 2000 j/kg.

O _Storm Motion_ também está razoável, o seu valor a 6000 metros é de cerca de 10 a 14 m/s.

Portanto a conclusão que tiro disto é a seguinte: ou de facto vai existir alguma convecção, apesar de não ser nada de especial (apenas mais um dia com nuvens altas e abafado) ou podemos mesmo ter em alguns locais do País boas formações devido a convecção.

Mas não esperem muito mais que isso, a não ser que os modelos se alterem.


----------



## David sf (16 Jul 2009 às 10:16)

De notar que o recuo das temperaturas nesta última run foi notável, já mal entra a iso 24, segundo o GFS. Parece que mais uma vez o modelo Europeu levou a melhor sobre o seu congénere americano.


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 11:23)

Esta última RUN do GFS (6 horas) coloca de facto uma mancha de precipitação (relativamente fraca) sobre o sul do País, vinda do mar, na madrugada e manhã de segunda-feira.

Nas próximas RUN's pode desaparecer ou aumentar, esperemos para ver.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2009 às 11:47)

David sf disse:


> De notar que o recuo das temperaturas nesta última run foi notável, já mal entra a iso 24, segundo o GFS. Parece que mais uma vez o modelo Europeu levou a melhor sobre o seu congénere americano.



E se de facto formos ver as temperaturas à superfície previstas pelo ECM:

Domingo 12h





2ª feira 12h





Elas não são mesmo nada de extraordinário, apenas com algum calor considerável em locais habituais. Ora caminhando o GFS no mesmo sentido, nada deverá ficar muito acima de valores "aceitáveis" para a altura...

Estas situações servem também para lembrar que ás vezes é preciso ter um pouco de calma no que se afiança aqui... Já se falou de ondas de calor, até já veio 2003 ao barulho à laia de comparação...

Ás vezes é preciso pôr um bocadinho de "gelo" no impulso postador


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2009 às 11:53)

Boas malta...

Calor já ninguem nos tira, embora ontem o ensemble para esta zona chegava a uma espectacular ISO 30 A 850hpa ...

Hoje a GFS amainou a coisa mas não deixa de ser espectacular:







ISO 26 a 850hpa!!


*Digo espectacular porque É O FIM DA MALDITA NORTADA!!!

Boas ondas a caminho e agua quentinha tambem vem a caminho!!

Viva o Levante!

E venha de lá essas trovoadas secas... nem que sejam para a foto


----------



## David sf (16 Jul 2009 às 12:16)

vitamos disse:


> Estas situações servem também para lembrar que ás vezes é preciso ter um pouco de calma no que se afiança aqui... Já se falou de ondas de calor, até já veio 2003 ao barulho à laia de comparação...
> 
> Ás vezes é preciso pôr um bocadinho de "gelo" no impulso postador



O tópico é de seguimento de modelos, logo se um modelo credível, o GFS, num prazo credível, cerca de 120 h, pôs algo extraordinário, tal tem que ser referido. Acho que este tópico serve para se discutir o que os modelos dizem, e foi exactamente o que foi feito. Para situações praticamente confirmadas há o tópico de análise e alertas.


----------



## psm (16 Jul 2009 às 13:36)

Lightning disse:


> Esta última RUN do GFS (6 horas) coloca de facto uma mancha de precipitação (relativamente fraca) sobre o sul do País, vinda do mar, na madrugada e manhã de segunda-feira.
> 
> Nas próximas RUN's pode desaparecer ou aumentar, esperemos para ver.






Já aqui foi dito N de vezes que saidas das 06 e 18 só servem para tendencias, e mais nada!!


----------



## psm (16 Jul 2009 às 13:56)

Lightning disse:


> Em termos de convecção na segunda-feira, as probabilidades, segundo os modelos, são razoáveis.
> 
> Os valores do _CIN_ variam entre os -200 e os -800 j/kg no norte e no sul variam entre os -400 e os -1400 j/kg, sendo portanto o sul o local mais provável para existir convecção.
> 
> ...






Sim, e em termos gerais para quem vem cá, e que perceba pouco de meteorologia, o que quer dizer toda a terminologia usada no post?


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 14:14)

psm disse:


> Sim, e em termos gerais para quem vem cá, e que perceba pouco de meteorologia, o que quer dizer toda a terminologia usada no post?



Fazendo um search no fórum, encontra-se o significado de CAPE, pois lembro-me de ver isso explicado cá. 

O significado do CIN pode ser encontrado aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convective_inhibition


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 14:25)

psm disse:


> Já aqui foi dito N de vezes que saidas das 06 e 18 só servem para tendencias, e mais nada!!



Mas de qualquer maneira aqui falam-se de tendências, análises e fazem-se estudos, não? 

E sendo uma tendência tal como tu dizes, quem é que a impede de se tornar realidade?


----------



## psm (16 Jul 2009 às 14:30)

Lightning disse:


> Mas de qualquer maneira aqui falam-se de tendências, análises e fazem-se estudos, não?
> 
> E sendo uma tendência tal como tu dizes, quem é que a impede de se tornar realidade?





Não nestas saidas nunca o foram, e nunca o serão as das 00 e das 12 é que são!!


Tendencia não é certeza têm um maior grau de erro estas saidas, têm haver como são feitas estas modelagens a estas horas, do que as mencionadas por mim atrás!

As sondagens ao nivel mundial para previsões numericas são lançadas 2 vezes por dia para extrapolação da atmosfera.


----------



## psm (16 Jul 2009 às 14:34)

Lightning disse:


> Fazendo um search no fórum, encontra-se o significado de CAPE, pois lembro-me de ver isso explicado cá.
> 
> O significado do CIN pode ser encontrado aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convective_inhibition





Não me referi ao que é o significado do CIN mas sim aos valores apresentados no post. Para que as pessoas percebam a possivel inibição de haver convecção.


O CIN ou CINH, inibição convectiva, é o conceito contrario do CAPE e expressa-se em valores negativos, sendo um indicador usado para ver a força da Cap, uma camada de ar estável que impede a convecçao/ascençao do ar. Se os valores do CIN são superiores a 200 significa que essa camada (Cap) é muito dificil de romper como é o caso dos valores que puseste sendo quase impossível haver trovoadas a não ser que haja algo de excepcional para romper essa camada. O storm motion é o fluxo nos niveis médios que uma célula segue se tiver alguma dimensão e é irrelevante se não ocorrerem trovoadas como é o mais provável.

Aqui está para as pessoas que venham cá, uma explicação mais simples do que pôr um link era só isto que se pede!


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 14:46)

psm disse:


> Não nestas saidas nunca o foram, e nunca o serão as das 00 e das 12 é que são!!
> 
> 
> Tendencia não é certeza *têm um maior grau de erro estas saidas*, têm haver como são feitas estas modelagens a estas horas, do que as mencionadas por mim atrás!
> ...



Sim, nisso dou-te toda a razão porque já todos nós vimos aqui muitas vezes que a RUN das 18 horas é a chamada "RUN dos exageros"


----------



## JoãoDias (16 Jul 2009 às 15:06)

Iso 5 a rondar o Norte do país esta madrugada, estou curioso por ver as mínimas esta noite em alguns locais.


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 15:12)

psm disse:


> Se os valores do CIN são *superiores a 200* significa que essa camada (Cap) é muito dificil de romper como é o caso dos valores que puseste sendo quase impossível haver trovoadas a não ser que haja algo de excepcional para romper essa camada.



Neste caso, superiores a -200.

Ou seja, quando os valores são superiores a -200 (por exemplo -100) a probabilidade de haver trovoadas mesmo que a camada seja rompida é menor e quando são inferiores a -200 (por exemplo -800) há mais probabilidade de haver trovoadas se a camada fôr rompida, certo?

Resumindo, quanto mais longe de zero melhor para a eventual formação de trovoadas, é isso?


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2009 às 16:07)

Lightning disse:


> Resumindo, quanto mais longe de zero melhor para a eventual formação de trovoadas, é isso?



Não. O CIN é um indicador relativo, como todos os outros, é preciso olhar para eles de forma integrada (CAPE, humidade, ascensos de ar, convergências, etc) e não olhar isoladamente. 

Uma tabela normalizada para interpretar isto seria, mas isto tem muitos "se's" conforme podes ver no link em baixo:

0 - 50 	Weak Cap
51 - 199 	Moderate Cap
200+  	Strong Cap
Tirada daqui: http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/306/

Se tens CIN a zero ou próximo (o positivo não faz sentido, é como CAPE negativo) a convecção costuma ser generalizada mas demasiado "fácil", é quando ocorrem cumulus por todo o lado (existindo algum CAPE e humidade claro), normalmente é convecção fraca. 

Se tens muito CAPE, é bom haver algum CIN moderado pois assim rompe-se a camada estável apenas num ponto isolado, como se fosse a abertura de um buraco num balão cheio. Mas por outro lado, se tens o Cap muito alto é muito difícil de abrir esse "buraco", e em Portugal Cap muito altos são difíceis de romper. Cap's muito altos são indício de fortes inversões térmicas, que inibem completamente a convecção. De qualquer forma acho os valores que puseste do CIN muito altos, não costumo ver assim valores desses. De onde tiraste ?


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 16:27)

Vince disse:


> De qualquer forma acho os valores que puseste do CIN muito altos, não costumo ver assim valores desses. De onde tiraste ?



Tirei de um tipo um modelo que costumo consultar todos os dias, o WRF, onde na minha opinião dá pa observar muito melhor as variáveis de previsão do tempo (temperatura, CAPE e isso tudo) pois é um modelo de alta resolução.


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2009 às 17:02)

Lightning disse:


> Tirei de um tipo um modelo que costumo consultar todos os dias, o WRF, onde na minha opinião dá pa observar muito melhor as variáveis de previsão do tempo (temperatura, CAPE e isso tudo) pois é um modelo de alta resolução.



Ok, mas podes então pôr um mapa desse modelo do CIN com esses valores (-1400 j/kg) ? pois fiquei curioso em perceber porquê.


----------



## Lightning (16 Jul 2009 às 17:11)

Vince disse:


> Ok, mas podes então pôr um mapa desse modelo do CIN com esses valores (-1400 j/kg) ? pois fiquei curioso em perceber porquê.



O modelo já actualizou. Já não mostra tanto CIN. Agora ronda os -1200 j/kg.


----------



## psm (16 Jul 2009 às 22:55)

Sei que ainda falta muito tempo para  tal mas o que é de facto muito supreendente em todos os modelos é os valores muito altos de geopotencial pra daqui a 180 horas, e é algo a seguir com atenção, pois é indicador de temperaturas muito altas, e na configuração em que está, os paises como a Italia e os Balcãs vão sofrer imenso com calor extremo.

Vou colocar aqui o NOGAP´S que ultimamente se tem mostrado com uma boa performance nas previsões, e vão ser relativos aos mapas dos 500 hp, e o dos 300 hp ao nivel global, que para a maior parte das pessoas que venha cá perceba como funciona a atmosfera em altitude.

500 hp

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cgi/cgi-bin/wxmap_loop.cgi?area=ngp_glo&prod=500&dtg=2009071612

300 hp

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cgi/cgi-bin/wxmap_loop.cgi?area=ngp_glo&prod=w30&dtg=2009071612


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2009 às 23:10)

Lightning disse:


> O modelo já actualizou. Já não mostra tanto CIN. Agora ronda os -1200 j/kg.



Obrigado. Já dei uma olhadela e já percebi porquê. Num modelo de mesoescala eles modelam bem as inversões térmicas matinais que era o caso para as 9z, ao contrário dum modelo global. Daí os valores elevados do CIN.


----------



## martinus (17 Jul 2009 às 02:23)

Previsão "interessante" da Meteogalicia para a próxima semana, considerando que tecnicamente é, não apenas o Verão, mas a porção mais quente do Verão.

"A partir da xornada do martes, Galicia quedará baixo o dominio dunha activa borrasca, o que comportará un aumento nas probabilidades de chuvia e un descenso importante das temperaturas máximas."

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/prediccion/mprazo/mprazo.asp

P. S. Como curiosidade: Há uns três ou quatro anos atrás a Meteogalicia colocou no site, durante a Primavera, uma espécie de semáforo de "vaga de calor" que devia acender e apagar o vermelho consoante a urgência da situação: depois de um Verão parecido com este, retiraram o semáforo, sem ele nunca ter acendido, e nunca mais o voltaram a colocar no lugar.


----------



## psm (17 Jul 2009 às 06:59)

Eis a beleza da meteorologia! Não é só as trovoadas, tornados, mar e...

  Na previsão do IM para segunda feira se vai poder ver como em mais ou menos 10 km na vertical que existe à nossa latitude a atmosfera, vão existir ventos contraditórios,  um à superficie, e outro a mais altitude.

O que muitas das vezes o comum dos mortais não repara no movimento das nuvens em altitude, e o vento que as vai implusionar, em relação  ao que existe à superficie, e como logico o contrario para quem mora em altitude.





Previsão para 6ª Feira, 17 de Julho de 2009

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas,
em especial durante a tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 24ºC
LISBOA - 25ºC
FARO - 32ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares
Previsão para Sábado, 18 de Julho de 2009

Céu geralmente limpo.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de nordeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste em
especial durante a tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de nordeste.
Subida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

Previsão para Domingo, 19 de Julho de 2009

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se temporariamente
muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral oeste em especial durante a tarde.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 20 de Julho de 2009

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
de noroeste no litoral oeste durante a tarde e tornando-se
forte (35 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Meteorologistas: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares


----------



## psm (17 Jul 2009 às 08:16)

Não sei onde deva pôr esta previsão, mas a ponho aqui. Pois o que tenho a escrever, e com alguns dias de erro nas previsões que ainda possam vir, é o que poderá acontecer em Italia e todos os paises a sua volta, o ECMWF dá valores de geopotencial para os 500 hp muito pouco vistos em previsões que são 6000 hp, o que aliado à componente à superficie poderá dar valores de temperatura muito extremos.

Esses dias seram sabado 25 de julho e domingo 26 de julho, mas como foi escrito por mim ainda faltam alguns dias para se ver este cenario!


----------



## Lightning (17 Jul 2009 às 09:37)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado. Já dei uma olhadela e já percebi porquê. Num modelo de mesoescala eles modelam bem as inversões térmicas matinais que era o caso para as 9z, ao contrário dum modelo global. Daí os valores elevados do CIN.



Ou seja o que estás a querer dizer é que é como se fosse uma "análise mais profunda/detalhada" (comparando o WRF e o global) quanto a essas mesmas inversões a que te referiste?


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2009 às 12:39)

http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/forecast/net_asmt/2009/jul2009/text/Europe.html

Este site que coloco indica um final de Verão e um Outono chuvoso na Península Ibérica, já alguns meses que a previsão tem indicado o mesmo, ontem foi actualizado e passa de 1 período chuvoso a 2 períodos chuvosos: 1ºPeríodo: Agosto/Setembro/Outubro e 2º Período: Setembro/Outubro/Novembro.
De salientar, que os únicos países da Europa onde indica ser mais chuvosos é só Portugal (incluindo a Madeira) e Espanha.

O que faz lembrar cut-off a afectarem a Madeira e o continente.

Era tão bom, se viesse um ano no Algarve como foi 1989/1990 mais de 1000 mm seria um regalo para os olhos, e como faz 20 anos no próximo ano hidrológico porque não sonhar.


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Jul 2009 às 13:58)

Como é possivel estar previsto temperaturas altas no litoral com vento de norte moderado/forte ?


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2009 às 15:08)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Como é possivel estar previsto temperaturas altas no litoral com vento de norte moderado/forte ?



Porque a temperatura em altura vai ser alta mesmo o modelo tendo tirado para ai metade do que previa até meio desta semana  e como bem diz o psm atenção também ao calor possível para o fds de 25 e 26...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2009 às 18:08)

miguel disse:


> Porque a temperatura em altura vai ser alta mesmo o modelo tendo tirado para ai metade do que previa até meio desta semana  e como bem diz o psm atenção também ao calor possível para o fds de 25 e 26...



Ainda de bem que os modelos retiraram aquele calor previsto para este fim-de-semana, porque eu odeio o calor.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2009 às 19:02)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Ainda de bem que os modelos retiraram aquele calor previsto para este fim-de-semana, porque eu odeio o calor.



Isso anda mal, odeias calor ?? então estás com sorte parece que o calor foi mesmo pelo cano abaixo, aliás, isto parece estar a ser mais um Verão estilo montanha-russa...dizem eles que é normal, agora será ou não ??  siga a corrida 





Epá o vale depressionário que se estende do Reino Unido à Escandinávia intriga-me bastante, é normal ?? é que não me parece lá muito


----------



## psm (17 Jul 2009 às 20:47)

Aquele devaneio do ECMWF em relação ao geopotencial para Italia, de ter sido posto um valor que rara vezes se vê em previsões, foi atenuado nesta ultima saida das (12), mas no entanto é para continuar a se monitorizar.
No entanto não se vão safar de ir ter temperaturas muito elevadas.

Em relação ao nosso pais poderá haver supresa ao nivel da precipitação(o que não acredito) para quarta feira.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2009 às 09:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Epá o vale depressionário que se estende do Reino Unido à Escandinávia intriga-me bastante, é normal ?? é que não me parece lá muito



  Efectivamente, algo vai pairar sobre as nossas cabeças, ainda é cedo para avaliar correctamente a sua intensidade...


----------



## Lightning (18 Jul 2009 às 14:31)

Parece que a tendência vai ser acabar o mês em grande, com 0,0 mm de precipitação... 

Mas como tudo se pode alterar ainda, é cedo para tirarmos conclusões. Apesar de faltar pouco mais de uma semana para o mês acabar, isso não significa nada. 

Veterano, aquele vale depressionário foi ligeiramente enfraquecido nesta última RUN do GFS.


----------



## cardu (18 Jul 2009 às 14:33)

Veterano disse:


> Efectivamente, algo vai pairar sobre as nossas cabeças, ainda é cedo para avaliar correctamente a sua intensidade...



por mim, pode chover até dia 23 de agosto que não me importo nada.....

depois desse dia é que já poderei ficar aborrecido se continuasse a chover


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jul 2009 às 15:04)

eu dispenso a chuva até meados de Setembro. Quero calor, estamos na época dele. E o ano passado não soube a nada.


----------



## psm (18 Jul 2009 às 20:06)

Tremendo devaneio do ECMWF para quarta feira, é algo que para esta altura do ano seria épico.


----------



## meteo (18 Jul 2009 às 20:32)

psm disse:


> Tremendo devaneio do ECMWF para quarta feira, é algo que para esta altura do ano seria épico.



Não é por nada,mas é o que mesmo? É que tanta exigencia com os posts dos outros e agora uma frase sem explicação nenhuma..Não sei se é chuva fortissima,vento fortissimo,ou frio fora de época


----------



## psm (18 Jul 2009 às 20:38)

meteo disse:


> Não é por nada,mas é o que mesmo? É que tanta exigencia com os posts dos outros e agora uma frase sem explicação nenhuma..Não sei se é chuva fortissima,vento fortissimo,ou frio fora de época





Tens razão vou pôr o link, pois me esqueci.
 Aquilo que SE vier é algo tão fora do normal, que fiquei anestesiado ehehehe.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009071812!!!step/


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2009 às 23:07)

psm disse:


> Tremendo devaneio do ECMWF para quarta feira, é algo que para esta altura do ano seria épico.



Em relação ao vento também acho que é um devaneio, mas ao nível da precipitação é algo que há várias saídas vem sendo mostrado pela esmagadora maioria dos modelos. Segundo o GFS a precipitação poderá ser considerável na noite de Quarta para Quinta no noroeste peninsular.


----------



## David sf (19 Jul 2009 às 09:56)

Pergunta para os mais entendidos: o gradiente térmico que vamos ter na próxima semana, a 850 hpa, com isos abaixo de 10 a noroeste e perto de 30 a sueste da península, não poderá provocar algumas surpresas?


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jul 2009 às 22:57)

Vejo que está prevista chuva para quarta-feira, mas vai continuar no resto da semana?


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2009 às 23:31)

N_Fig disse:


> Vejo que está prevista chuva para quarta-feira, mas vai continuar no resto da semana?



É só na quarta e madrugada de quinta e no Norte e Centre! depois a partir de sexta vem calor que pode ser muito forte mas ainda está por confirmar


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

se o calor não entrar no próximo fim-de-semana, duvido muito que haja outra oportunidade depois.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 23:59)

A Cada saída os Meteogramas aumentam a precipitação acumulada no Norte do País, pelos menos para o Porto:







Que venha, que falta muita falta !


----------



## Veterano (20 Jul 2009 às 08:47)

João Soares disse:


> A Cada saída os Meteogramas aumentam a precipitação acumulada no Norte do País, pelos menos para o Porto:




 Para quarta-feira à tarde a chuva poderá ser moderada no litoral norte do país.


----------



## YuRiSsS (20 Jul 2009 às 11:57)

O Instituto de Meteorologia altera as temperaturas em vários graus de um momento para o outro. Ontem davam 32º graus para a zona do Alentejo, hoje dão 37º, isto para o dia de hoje.

É a segunda modificação que verifico idêntica num espaço de 2 dias.


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Jul 2009 às 12:30)

Entretanto, a tendência dos modelos (GFS e ECMWF) para o final da semana não é nada má, ainda por cima tendo em conta que entro de férias nessa altura : após esta corrente de O/SW tipicamente frontal que aí vem, o calor deverá voltar já a partir de Sábado... tal como aconteceu neste fim de semana... a diferença (espero eu!) é que não dure apenas 3 dias como neste caso... Mas também não estou a ver nenhuma corrente de E/NE significativa para o final da semana... Vamos ver... Mas o calor, esse, parece certo, mesmo no litoral ocidental (acompanhado de nortada mas... é o nosso Verão, desde que ela não seja forte nem fria, até se aguenta ...).


----------



## Lightning (20 Jul 2009 às 16:00)

A precipitação poderá ser generalizada, segundo o IM, com chuva fraca prevista para o Sul do País (de Sines e Beja para cima), e à medida que vamos subindo no mapa vai também subindo a sua intensidade. 

A área que vai ser mais afectada pela precipitação (que deverá ser mesmo forte), segundo o IM e os modelos que observei, é o litoral Norte do País (Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo).


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jul 2009 às 19:21)

A run das 12h mete 25mm em apenas 3h durante a tarde de Quarta-Feira no Porto


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 19:23)

João Dias disse:


> A run das 12h mete 25mm em apenas 3h durante a tarde de Quarta-Feira no Porto



Excelente, logo na tarde em que eu TENHO de sair de casa


----------



## Levante (20 Jul 2009 às 20:17)

Depois desta subida da dorsal africana, com boas isos e com calor q.b aqui no algarve, aproxima-se um sistema frontal que vai, certamente, deixar alguma coisa no centro e norte, dada a sua boa actividade e a entrada numa zona com isos consideráveis. Aqui pela costa algarvia duvido que este sistema venha sequer a tapar o sol, devendo ficar-se por algumas nuvens inofensivas nas serras como habitual. Reparem que a iso nos 850hpa mantém-se entre os 15-18º no seu valor mais baixo, recuperando a pique a partir de 6a de madrugada com uma nova subida da dorsal africana. Isto sim, se os modelos nao falharem muito, pode vir a ser "extremo", dado que se prevem isos muito altas e persistentes no sul do país. E atenção às temperaturas que hoje na costa marroquina chegaram os 45º em Rabat e Casablanca e aos 49º um pouco mais a sul em Agadir. Valores de facto impressionantes, se tivermos em atenção que apenas 400km de mar separam a costa marroquina da costa algarvia, e se não tivermos memória curta e nos recordarmos dos 45º de Faro em 2004 (e dos 47º em Agadir no mesmo dia). Claro que é um record daqueles mesmos extremos (o anterior era pouco mais de 39º senão estou em erro), é necessário a conjugação de uma série de variáveis para que volte a acontecer. Tudo vai depender do regime de ventos (se entrar levante intenso como hoje é quase impossivel esta escalada de temperaturas) e de as previsões se manterem. Pessoalmente nao acredito, mas estes valores de hoje da costa marroquina aqui ao pé assustaram-me, tendo em conta que costuma ser um local ameno, sem grandes extremos e com temperaturas semelhantes às do algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2009 às 20:45)

Levante disse:


> Depois desta subida da dorsal africana, com boas isos e com calor q.b aqui no algarve, aproxima-se um sistema frontal que vai, certamente, deixar alguma coisa no centro e norte, dada a sua boa actividade e a entrada numa zona com isos consideráveis. Aqui pela costa algarvia duvido que este sistema venha sequer a tapar o sol, devendo ficar-se por algumas nuvens inofensivas nas serras como habitual. Reparem que a iso nos 850hpa mantém-se entre os 15-18º no seu valor mais baixo, recuperando a pique a partir de 6a de madrugada com uma nova subida da dorsal africana. Isto sim, se os modelos nao falharem muito, pode vir a ser "extremo", dado que se prevem isos muito altas e persistentes no sul do país. E atenção às temperaturas que hoje na costa marroquina chegaram os 45º em Rabat e Casablanca e aos 49º um pouco mais a sul em Agadir. Valores de facto impressionantes, se tivermos em atenção que apenas 400km de mar separam a costa marroquina da costa algarvia, e se não tivermos memória curta e nos recordarmos dos 45º de Faro em 2004 (e dos 47º em Agadir no mesmo dia). Claro que é um record daqueles mesmos extremos (o anterior era pouco mais de 39º senão estou em erro), é necessário a conjugação de uma série de variáveis para que volte a acontecer. Tudo vai depender do regime de ventos (se entrar levante intenso como hoje é quase impossivel esta escalada de temperaturas) e de as previsões se manterem. Pessoalmente nao acredito, mas estes valores de hoje da costa marroquina aqui ao pé assustaram-me, tendo em conta que costuma ser um local ameno, sem grandes extremos e com temperaturas semelhantes às do algarve.



É de facto, surpreendente, se consultares os modelos a partir de 6ªfeira existe um pormenor o vento não será de leste mas sim de Norte e quase todos apontam para temperaturas na ordem dos 35ºC, Nós aqui, sabemos bem quando o vento está de Norte a previsão pode ser de 35ºC e chegar aos 37ºC-38ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É de facto, surpreendente, se consultares os modelos a partir de 6ªfeira existe um pormenor o vento não será de leste mas sim de Norte e quase todos apontam para temperaturas na ordem dos 35ºC, Nós aqui, sabemos bem quando o vento está de Norte a previsão pode ser de 35ºC e chegar aos 37ºC-38ºC.



Sim, vai ser a vossa vez de aquecerem bem.


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2009 às 08:08)

Como se pode ver nesta ultima saida do ECMWF, e a borla que nos estão a dar hoje, da animação de ventos e temperatura, se pode ver onde haverá calor extremo, e um desses sitios é onde alguns dias atrás tinha referenciado é a Italia e por sua vez os Balcãs.
No interior da PI já é normal haver calor extremo.





http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!t2m!pop!od!oper!w_t2m30mw!2009072100!!!step/


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2009 às 08:34)

Os Meteogramas anda confiante 

Pelo menos _10-15mm_ deverei acumular 

GFS Meteograma:






GFS Meteogramas Meteopt:


----------



## Lightning (21 Jul 2009 às 13:10)

João Soares disse:


> Os Meteogramas anda confiante
> 
> Pelo menos _10-15mm_ deverei acumular



E quanto mais andares para Norte (neste caso em território espanhol) melhor. No extremo norte de Espanha é que as precipitações acumuladas vão ser bastante interessantes 

Mas infelizmente, e como sempre  quanto mais andares para Sul (neste caso Sul de Portugal) pior...

Estou curioso para ler o relatório do IM acerca deste mês (quantidades de precipitação, especialmente).


----------



## meteo (21 Jul 2009 às 14:53)

Escolhendo uma das praias mais a Norte ao acaso no WIndguru,ve-se a chuva que irá cair..MUita mesmo,estejamos a falar de Julho,ou Março! Por exemplo em Moledo,quase 50 mm a contar com o fim do dia de hoje e amanha! 
http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=48935

Continuando na semana,e para quem vai passar uns dias a Sagres teve muito azar..Muito vento vai estar a partir de Quinta-Feira.. Esse vento deve estar presente por toda a Costa Ocidental,mesmo com algum calor á mistura é vento desagradável.


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Jul 2009 às 15:06)

Realmente a nortada vem aí, a partir de 6ª feira... Corrente de leste nem vê-la ... Litoral ocidental vai sofrer... Lá vou ter de começar as férias a acordar cedo e ir para a praia de manhã, quando apenas sopra um ventinho fraco... depois é sair à hora de almoço e não voltar à tarde... Claro que há sempre a opção das praias da Arrábida, protegidas a Norte...  Bem, pelo menos sol vai estar... Podia ser pior... Ainda tenho esperança em 3 semanas de férias apanhar uma corrente de leste aqui no litoral ocidental... Senão será mais um daqueles verões (e já está a ser, veja-se este mês de Julho: 3 dias de calor, 6 dias de fresco ou com nortada forte...). Mas ao fim ao cabo, nortada = verão típico português portanto...


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2009 às 18:59)

A precipitação atrasou-se muito em relação ao que estava previsto pelo GFS da 06UTC.

Nas imagens de IR é bem visível alguma convectividade.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jul 2009 às 19:21)

As nuvens vão passando e nem uma gota!

De qualquer modo o "grosso" da actividade está prevista para amanhã!

Resta esperar para ver o comportamento daquela frente associada a núcleo depressionário 







O mapa do UKMO para as 00 horas de quinta feira dia 23/07 onde se vê o núcleo depressionário a NW da Galiza:





É uma situação interessante para esta altura do ano, com quantidades algo  elevadas de precipitação previstas pelos modelos, em especial para o NW...

Perante isto o IM deverá colocar  nas próximas horas um alerta amarelo em toda a região Norte, mas em especial no Litoral...


----------



## Lightning (21 Jul 2009 às 19:59)

Snifa disse:


> É uma situação interessante para esta altura do ano, com quantidades algo  elevadas de precipitação previstas pelos modelos, em especial para o NW...
> 
> Perante isto o IM deverá colocar  nas próximas horas um alerta amarelo em toda a região Norte, mas em especial no Litoral...



Penso que o IM só deverá colocar alertas (falando no litoral) a partir de Coimbra para cima. A frente ao entrar em terra deverá começar a enfraquecer (o que é o mais normal acontecer) mas mesmo assim ainda deve de deixar quantidades razoáveis de precipitação no interior Norte também. 

Pelo menos o meteoalarm coloca em alerta amarelo todo o litoral Norte de Espanha:

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryES.asp?areaname=&AT=&area=&lang=PT&Country=ES&ShowDate=tomorrow


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2009 às 08:48)

A intensidade maior de precipitação segundo o GFS irá ser na região litoral norte a meio do dia.


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Jul 2009 às 12:17)

Para o proximo fim de semana é mais do mesmo. 

Sol que se farta, a chamar para uma ida a praia, e uma nortada moderada, que as vezes incomoda alguma coisa. 

Mas eu ja me abituei... estamos no verão. 

vento de leste so no inverno meus amigos, e com bastante frequencia. 

Nao é bom para tomar banhos de sol, mas  é bom para as minhas surfadas  

Ainda por cima é no inverno que ha menos crowd na água.


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jul 2009 às 12:30)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Para o proximo fim de semana é mais do mesmo.
> 
> Sol que se farta, a chamar para uma ida a praia, e uma nortada moderada, que as vezes incomoda alguma coisa.
> 
> ...



De qualquer das formas, a partir de Sábado, e até algures o final da próxima semana, ainda tenho esperança de apanhar um ventinho de nordeste pela manhã aqui nas praias da costa... Isto até às 13h, no máximo... A partir daí, a nossa "amiga" entra em acção... É preciso é haver umas onditas, mas pessoal dentro de água a banhos, isso nada a fazer... Mas o sol, esse, parece garantido, ao contrário desta semana...


----------



## Lightning (22 Jul 2009 às 13:02)

Vejam isto 

Storm Forecast
Valid: Wed 22 Jul 2009 06:00 to Thu 23 Jul 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Wed 22 Jul 2009 00:43
Forecaster: PUCIK

A level 1 was issued for Northern Portugal and Northwestern Spain *mainly for severe wind gusts and tornadoes.*

DISCUSSION

... Northern Portugal / Northwestern Spain ...

Models keep on simulating low-end instability release over the region, with MLCAPEs mostly under 500 J/kg (except for the western coast). However, good forcing from the approaching trough should aid in the convective initiation. Storms that form, will have a very high potential to become supercells, given more than 35 m/s of DLS and high SREH values ( locally above 250 J/kg in 0-3 km layer) should be available. Shear will be very strong also in the lowest km, yielding values up to 15 m/s. *Therefore, a tornado and severe wind gust threats are forecast and in case of supercells, marginally severe hail can not be ruled out either. This area will be closely monitored for a possible update - if predicted instability or forcing strenghtens over the area a level 2 will be necessary. One of the questionable factor is also the rate of storm clustering as low level boundary will be oriented parallel to the prevailing flow.*

www.estofex.org


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2009 às 13:24)

Lightning disse:


> Vejam isto
> 
> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Wed 22 Jul 2009 06:00 to Thu 23 Jul 2009 06:00 UTC
> ...



o satélite para já, a Oeste, não mostra nada de especial...tudo parece dirigir-se mais para Norte ( Galiza ) onde aí sim poderá haver bastante instabilidade .... mas claro pode mudar ...o que é certo é que está uma grande ventania...


----------



## Lightning (22 Jul 2009 às 13:45)

Snifa disse:


> o satélite para já, a Oeste, não mostra nada de especial...tudo parece dirigir-se mais para Norte ( Galiza ) onde aí sim poderá haver bastante instabilidade .... mas claro pode mudar ...o que é certo é que está uma grande ventania...



Em alguns modelos estão previstos entre 18 a 25 mm de precipitação acumulados em 3 horas para o extremo norte - algumas partes da Galiza.

O CAPE/LI também vai estar razoável, rondando os 750 e 1500 j/kg.

Verificando a humidade em altura (600 hPa) que é também um factor importante para a formação de convecção, o período entre hoje ao meio-dia e as 00h de amanhã vai ser caracterizado por "picos" de 80 a 95%, por vezes mesmo mais de 98%.

A pressão atmosférica à superfície deverá ter uma quebra, atingindo o seu valor mais baixo na madrugada de amanhã, quinta-feira, com cerca de 1003, 1004 milibares.

Todas estas análises são referentes à zona do Norte de Espanha.


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2009 às 00:03)

Boa noite,
Esta nortada que vem ai na Sexta-feira e pelo menos através do Windguru sem fim á vista,terá alguma hipótese de abrandar? Não diria logo no fim-de-semana,mas daqui a 8 dias...Claro 8 dias depois,sendo apenas uma hipótese,e não certeza..Mas gostaria de saber..O vento vem ai


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 00:32)

Entretanto esta noite a precipitação "deslocou-se" do noroeste pra as regiões mais a sul e para leste. A imagem do radar da meia noite mostra uma linha de instabilidade (superfície frontal fria em fase de dissipação) que a parir de Sines prolonga-se para nordeste (Évora, Portalegre, Castelo Branco e já a leste da Guarda e Bragança)


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jul 2009 às 11:21)

E se em 24 horas houve surpresas tempestuosas  quanto a chuvas e vento,
(veja-se o seguimento de ontem do tópico do litoral norte), 
já o que aí vem parece estar defenido há muito tempo.
Atente-se  que já no longínquo dia 11 o GFS dizia para este fim de semana:







[/URL][/IMG]

Não é muito diferente do que diz agora ( se exceptuarmos a região ártica):






[/URL][/IMG]

Sim senhor.Isto é que é visão e acerto.
Agora imagine-se a quantidade de voltas e reviravoltas que este modelo deu
(e os outros também) de lá até aqui com as suas 4 actualizações diárias.
Alguma tinha  mesmo que acertar...

Depois da tempestade surpresa para alguns, a bonança tranquila para todos.
Nada de relevante a assinalar para os próximos dias.
Calor no interior centro sul e litoral oeste refrescado pelas brisas .
O normal no típico verão Português.
Tudo normal até à próxima surpresa...


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2009 às 14:49)

Já vi a nortada para este fds mais forte! atenção ao interior Sul que pode e quase de certeza que vai passar os 40ºC no Domingo  e a próxima semana promete ser toda ela bem quente em especial no sul...


----------



## Lightning (23 Jul 2009 às 15:02)

miguel disse:


> Já vi a nortada para este fds mais forte! atenção ao interior Sul que pode e quase de certeza que vai passar os 40ºC no Domingo  e a próxima semana promete ser toda ela bem quente em especial no sul...



A nortada é uma coisa que vai marcar presença até pelo menos quarta-feira, uns dias com mais intensidade outros dias com menos.

Mesmo assim, também acredito no que dizes, temperaturas altas no interior Sul. E é o que vale a nortada não entrar por "terra dentro" senão as temperaturas iam ser todas estragadas.


----------



## psm (23 Jul 2009 às 20:09)

Lá voltou mais ou menos a sintonia nos modelos principais. Nesta ultima saida das (12), da continuação da nortada no litoral oeste, e sem o desejado calor extremo que tantos querem.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jul 2009 às 20:53)

Apesar de ser uma situação normal sempre dá para brincarmos com isto um pouco...

Qual é o meu espanto quando estava a ver os vários tipos de modelos, e quando cheguei ao UKMO deparei-me com isto:






  Impossível ou não, não sei, agora que era interessante se acontecesse lá isso era... 

Enfim, mais um erro de sistema ao actualizar os modelos. Nada de mais.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

Lightning disse:


> Impossível ou não, não sei, agora que era interessante se acontecesse lá isso era...



Sim é impossível. Nesta altura do ano e até ao Outono volta e meia os modelos às 300 horas até inventam uns furacões perdidos para estes lados, este ano ainda não aconteceu, mas deve estar para breve, mas nem é o caso, um furacão nunca teria gradientes destes por uma área tão grande, são impossíveis naquela latitude.

Nem sequer é um erro do modelo, é apenas um erro do meteociel quando gerou o mapa, o wetterzentrale nesse modelo, na mesma saída para a mesma hora não tem nada disso. Pelo que não vale pena gastar mais teclas e bits com o assunto


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2009 às 09:34)

Então os modelos prevêm uma depressão dessas?
Hmm, isso daria cheias das grandes da Europa!
E aposto que numa brasa em certos sítios do Sul.



Vince disse:


> Sim é impossível. Nesta altura do ano e até ao Outono volta e meia os modelos às 300 horas até inventam uns furacões perdidos para estes lados, este ano ainda não aconteceu, mas deve estar para breve, mas nem é o caso, um furacão nunca teria gradientes destes por uma área tão grande, são impossíveis naquela latitude.
> 
> Nem sequer é um erro do modelo, é apenas um erro do meteociel quando gerou o mapa, o wetterzentrale nesse modelo, na mesma saída para a mesma hora não tem nada disso. Pelo que não vale pena gastar mais teclas e bits com o assunto


----------



## beachboy30 (24 Jul 2009 às 10:12)

psm disse:


> Lá voltou mais ou menos a sintonia nos modelos principais. Nesta ultima saida das (12), da continuação da nortada no litoral oeste, e sem o desejado calor extremo que tantos querem.



Sim, é verdade, calores extremos no litoral oeste é para esquecer, não há qualquer corrente de E/NE no horizonte, mas uma coisa é certa: vai estar uma semana bem mais soalheira e quente que esta que agora findou... Excelentes notícias para quem entra de férias . Podia ser melhor (menos nortada), mas também podia ser pior (chuva e correntes de oeste/sudoeste).


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2009 às 10:29)

A previsão do GFS para Sexta-Domingo da Temp 2m às 15z e do vento às 18z








O foco do calor vai mover-se amanhã do sudeste de Espanha para o Sul, onde é expectável que um ou outro local dessa região veja também os 45ºC como ontem o sudeste espanhol. O interior centro e sul português também vai ter bastante calor, embora menos claro.

O vento em Portugal será de noroeste, mas nem será muito, apenas o suficiente para nos livrar de extremos mais desagradáveis. Será mais intenso na costa ocidental sul do que na norte. Em parte do Algarve advinham-se noites quentes embora a temperatura da água não esteja nos seus dias mais interessantes neste tipo de sinóptica.  Em princípio a situação vai manter-se semelhante praticamente toda a semana. Semana infernal no sul de Espanha, mas afinal estamos na época do ano em que isto pode acontecer.

O GFS tem-se portado bem nestes dias, quer com a precipitação do noroeste quer com a errupção de calor em Espanha. O ECM esteve pior, e a Aemet de Espanha ontem foi apanhada um pouco de surpresa talvez devido a isso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2009 às 15:20)

Vince disse:


> O foco do calor vai mover-se amanhã do sudeste de Espanha para o Sul, onde é expectável que um ou outro local dessa região veja também os 45ºC como ontem o sudeste espanhol. O interior centro e sul português também vai ter bastante calor, embora menos claro.
> 
> O vento em Portugal será de noroeste, mas nem será muito, apenas o suficiente para nos livrar de extremos mais desagradáveis. Será mais intenso na costa ocidental sul do que na norte. Em parte do Algarve advinham-se noites quentes embora a temperatura da água não esteja nos seus dias mais interessantes neste tipo de sinóptica.  Em princípio a situação vai manter-se semelhante praticamente toda a semana. Semana infernal no sul de Espanha, mas afinal estamos na época do ano em que isto pode acontecer.
> 
> O GFS tem-se portado bem nestes dias, quer com a precipitação do noroeste quer com a errupção de calor em Espanha. O ECM esteve pior, e a Aemet de Espanha ontem foi apanhada um pouco de surpresa talvez devido a isso.




Vince sabendo que o vento será de Norte, sabendo que o Algarve é um autêntico forno quando o vento é de Norte e sabendo que todo o Sul de Espanha vai tornar-se num autêntico inferno, não será expectável dizer que o Algarve pode ter temperaturas próximas dos 40ºC na próxima semana, eu acredito nisso, as condições são algo semelhantes a 2004 e a altura é praticamente a mesma, estou algo céptico e acredito que vamos ter temperaturas no Algarve bem perto dos 40ºC, mas digo mais, que pode acontecer pode. O meteoblue vale o que vale mas tem acertado mais ou menos na temperatura a partir de 2ªfeira mete temperaturas a rondar os 36 -37ºC.


----------



## meteo (24 Jul 2009 às 19:48)

Vince disse:


> O vento em Portugal será de noroeste, mas nem será muito, apenas o suficiente para nos livrar de extremos mais desagradáveis. Será mais intenso na costa ocidental sul do que na norte.



Não é muito normal ser mais intenso no Sul que no Norte..E logo na altura em que se marca férias para a zona Sul Ocidental... Para Sagres vai estar sempre vento moderado a forte a próxima semana toda 
Era bom que houvesse alguma peça que se alterasse e esta nortada acalmasse,pelo menos aqui pelo Sul.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 20:09)

Apesar de o calor se concentrar essencialmente nas regiões do Algarve e Alentejo, tudo indica para uma gradual subida da temperatura, pelo menos nos próximos 3 dias.

O ensemble para dia 26 às 12Z indica uma deslocação da isotérmica dos 25 ºC mais para NO, trazendo até estas zonas ainda temperaturas à superfície superiores a 30 ºC, enquanto Algarve e Alentejo estarão sob temperaturas localmente acima dos 35 ºC, dadas as condições em questão.


----------



## rozzo (24 Jul 2009 às 23:12)

Um mapa dessas características, se se confirmar, e se vier aliado a vento de N sustentado o suficiente para quebrar brisas de SW no Algarve poderá dar que falar.. 
Mas atenção que dias de brisa de SW completamente quebrada numa estação como a de Faro tão metida no mar são mesmo muito difíceis, daí a raridade e ter sido quebrado de forma tão drástica o recorde naquele dia dos 44º em Faro há poucos anos..
Seja como for, a situação não é muito diferente da do SE de Espanha nos últimos dias, neste caso com W sustentado a quebrar a brisa do mar de SE.. De qualquer forma, nestas regiões, a diferença entre litoral e alguns km's para dentro foi bastante grande..


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2009 às 23:39)

rozzo disse:


> Um mapa dessas características, se se confirmar, e se vier aliado a vento de N sustentado o suficiente para quebrar brisas de SW no Algarve poderá dar que falar..
> Mas atenção que dias de brisa de SW completamente quebrada numa estação como a de Faro tão metida no mar são mesmo muito difíceis, daí a raridade e ter sido quebrado de forma tão drástica o recorde naquele dia dos 44º em Faro há poucos anos..
> Seja como for, a situação não é muito diferente da do SE de Espanha nos últimos dias, neste caso com W sustentado a quebrar a brisa do mar de SE.. De qualquer forma, nestas regiões, a diferença entre litoral e alguns km's para dentro foi bastante grande..



Hoje, só foi ao final da tarde e chegou aos 33ºC, eu já tinha alertado que é uma situação parecida ao ano de 2004, muito calor no Sul de Espanha, e vento de Norte, esta tarde já não estava de SW como é hábito mas de Oeste, vamos ver se não temos surpresas se  o Algarve não chega aos 40ºC na próxima semana a partir de 2ªfeira.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 11:12)

rozzo disse:


> De qualquer forma, nestas regiões, a diferença entre litoral e alguns km's para dentro foi bastante grande..



Claro. 

Há poucos dias, quando Murcia estava com 44 ºC e Alcantarilha com 47 ºC, Alicante, à beira do Mediterrâneo, tinha apenas 31 ºC.

Nestes casos, o vento aliado à brisa marítima é um factor de crucial importância e faz toda a diferença.


----------



## LuisFilipe (25 Jul 2009 às 19:29)

Olá!

Pessoal nao sei ver graficos. 

costumo-me basear pelo windguru, mas em previsoes para mais de 2 dias costuma falhar.

Preciso de saber como vai estar o tempo esta semana toda que vem.

Desde segunda-feira até domingo.

Calor parece que vai estar, e o vento continua moderado de norte ? 

Obrigado.


----------



## psm (25 Jul 2009 às 20:49)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Pessoal nao sei ver graficos.
> 
> ...






Calor na costa ocidental não!
Nortada sim, mas moderada e com nuvens ou nevoeiro de manhã, o normal.

Se houver um bocado mais de calor é na quinta feira, mas pouco.


----------



## rozzo (26 Jul 2009 às 00:54)

Até 6ª os valores acima de 40º estavam no SE da península.
Ontem Sábado já estiveram apenas no Sul de Espanha, Andaluzia por aí.. A "caminhar" para W..
Portanto será espectável que Domingo, 2ª 3ª se venham a registar valores desses no SW, ou seja, a apanhar o Alentejo, interior do Algarve.. Espera-se em princípio que menos extremo claro que os ocorridos no SE há dias...


----------



## psm (26 Jul 2009 às 07:43)

meteo disse:


> Não é muito normal ser mais intenso no Sul que no Norte..E logo na altura em que se marca férias para a zona Sul Ocidental... Para Sagres vai estar sempre vento moderado a forte a próxima semana toda
> Era bom que houvesse alguma peça que se alterasse e esta nortada acalmasse,pelo menos aqui pelo Sul.





No Verão, o vento é sempre mais intenso no sul do que no norte na costa ocidental, e sempre que tem a componente de N ou NO, ou seja quando é a tipica nortada, e geralmente há 3 cabos que são a referencia para quando ela é mais intensa o 1º cabo, e é o mais comum, é o cabo carvoeiro o 2º é o cabo da roca e o 3º é o cabo sardão.
 Tudo tem haver com o posicionamento da depressão termica no interior da PI.


----------



## irpsit (26 Jul 2009 às 09:33)

Hoje quase toda a Europa começa a sentir o *anticiclone*. Céus limpos de Portugal à Alemanha, da Alemanha à Bulgária e Grécia, incluindo todo o Mediterrâneo e Europa Central.

Como os ventos ainda estão hoje de oeste ou norte, ainda não deve ficar muito calor pela Europa (excepto no sul de Portugal, Espanha, Grécia..). Em Portugal, o típico, nevoeiro matinal, nortada, tempo quente no sul.

A questão é, será que se vai manter este bom tempo? Será que vai dar nalguma vaga de calor pela Europa, em Agosto? 
Pelo menos uma semana de bom tempo deve ser mais ou menos garantido.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 09:48)

irpsit disse:


> Hoje quase toda a Europa começa a sentir o *anticiclone*. Céus limpos de Portugal à Alemanha, da Alemanha à Bulgária e Grécia, incluindo todo o Mediterrâneo e Europa Central.
> 
> Como os ventos ainda estão hoje de oeste ou norte, ainda não deve ficar muito calor pela Europa (excepto no sul de Portugal, Espanha, Grécia..). Em Portugal, o típico, nevoeiro matinal, nortada, tempo quente no sul.
> 
> A questão é, será que se vai manter este bom tempo? Será que vai dar nalguma vaga de calor pela Europa, em Agosto? Pelo menos uma semana de bom tempo deve ser mais ou menos garantido.



Se realmente é assim, o melhor é esqueceres a tua máxima...
A minha também não há-de demorar muito a ser ultrapassada...

Em rel~ção à vaga de calor, é bem possível.
Afinal, estamos no VErão e um anticiclone pode fazer de tudo!


----------



## meteo (26 Jul 2009 às 10:52)

psm disse:


> No Verão, o vento é sempre mais intenso no sul do que no norte na costa ocidental, e sempre que tem a componente de N ou NO, ou seja quando é a tipica nortada, e geralmente há 3 cabos que são a referencia para quando ela é mais intensa o 1º cabo, e é o mais comum, é o cabo carvoeiro o 2º é o cabo da roca e o 3º é o cabo sardão.
> Tudo tem haver com o posicionamento da depressão termica no interior da PI.



Não sabia. Pensava pelo menos que na zona Oeste,zona de Peniche,por ai estivesse normalmente mais vento que na zona Sul..Obrigado pela correcção.


----------



## Lightning (26 Jul 2009 às 13:12)

E pronto, avizinha-se mais uma semana de tédio meteorológico...

A semana deve ser caracterizada em geral por céu pouco nublado ou limpo, algumas neblinas e nevoeiros matinais e vento em geral fraco no interior, soprando por vezes moderado durante a tarde no litoral (nortada... ).

As temperaturas (falando apenas no litoral) devem andar entre os 28 e os 30 e poucos graus, mais que isso não acredito muito... Já no interior o cenário vai ser diferente onde existe a possibilidade de serem atingidos, em alguns locais (mais prováveis no interior sul) 40ºC de temperatura máxima.

Vamos lá ver se o AA se desvia um pouco e nos dá um presente, nem que seja uma cut-off (sonhar é bom não é... ).


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 19:43)

Ainda não há dados para a 2ªquinzena de Agosto?

É que começo a preocupar-me com as minhas ricas e raras férias fora da aldeia...


----------



## psm (26 Jul 2009 às 22:11)

Lightning disse:


> As temperaturas (falando apenas no litoral) devem andar entre os 28 e os 30 e poucos graus, mais que isso não acredito muito... Já no interior o cenário vai ser diferente onde existe a possibilidade de serem atingidos, em alguns locais (mais prováveis no interior sul) 40ºC de temperatura máxima.





Essas temperaturas no litoral só se forem no litoral sul, porque no litoral oeste nem pensar que vão estar temperaturas 28º ou 30 e poucos, pois com estas ultimas saidas de modelos meteorologicos nada aponta para isso.


----------



## psm (26 Jul 2009 às 22:13)

Pedro disse:


> Ainda não há dados para a 2ªquinzena de Agosto?



Os modelos só modelam previsões para 15 dias!! Com grande erro a partir dos 5 dias!

A pergunta é descabida!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2009 às 22:30)

As previsões do meteoblue é um caso sério, temperaturas infernais para o Algarve, mas as mínimas são relativamente baixas, e as máximas são verdadeiramente infernais cerca de 42ºC para 5ªfeira para Olhão, já que Faro a máxima é de 43ºC e começa já amanhã com máxima de 39ºC e depois sempre a subir. Não acredito muito nestas temperaturas mas pode sempre surpreender.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2009 às 23:02)

> As previsões do meteoblue é um caso sério, temperaturas infernais para o Algarve, mas as mínimas são relativamente baixas, e as máximas são verdadeiramente infernais cerca de 42ºC para 5ªfeira para Olhão, já que Faro a máxima é de 43ºC e começa já amanhã com máxima de 39ºC e depois sempre a subir. Não acredito muito nestas temperaturas mas pode sempre surpreender.



eu não acredito...

43ºC só se fosse para a Amareleja e mesmo assim era muito


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2009 às 23:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As previsões do meteoblue é um caso sério, temperaturas infernais para o Algarve, mas as mínimas são relativamente baixas, e as máximas são verdadeiramente infernais cerca de 42ºC para 5ªfeira para Olhão, já que Faro a máxima é de 43ºC e começa já amanhã com máxima de 39ºC e depois sempre a subir. Não acredito muito nestas temperaturas mas pode sempre surpreender.



É verdade que a temperatura em altura vai andar sempre muito alta pelo Algarve mas não me parece que essas máximas sejam de fiar! eu acredito em máximas entre os 35 e os 40ºC mais que isso não me parece possível...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2009 às 00:29)

as previões do meteoblue são ridículas. Mesmo se Faro tivesse temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, as minimas nunca seriam de 11-14ºC com máximas tão altas.


----------



## psm (27 Jul 2009 às 08:23)

Skizzo disse:


> as previões do meteoblue são ridículas. Mesmo se Faro tivesse temperaturas superiores a 40ºC, as minimas nunca seriam de 11-14ºC com máximas tão altas.





Bem visto, e é para quem utiliza o meteoblue que  não se admire que haja pessoas como a minha pessoa que o vá criticar, pois há elementos neste forum que quando vêm para aqui pôr cenários de inverno ridiculos com as temperaturas também ridiculas.

Quanto às temperaturas no Algarve acredito nos 34º, ou no maximos dos maximos 36º, e como logico temperaturas minimas muito altas como é costume.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jul 2009 às 14:50)

Olá

Segundo o site do IM quarta-feira nos Açores deverá haver icebergues ou um mar totalmente gelado 


http://img39.imageshack.us/i/previsoim.jpg/

P.S: não consigo fazer aparecer a imagem.


----------



## Minho (27 Jul 2009 às 16:35)

O Jet Stream continua a posicionar-se em zonas muito meridionais para esta época do ano. Assim continuaremos meia-volta a ser afectados por perturbações frontais ou o que sobram delas.


----------



## Levante (27 Jul 2009 às 20:33)

Essas temperaturas para Olhão e Faro são completamente descabidas! Especialmente em relação às minimas, com estas isos é completamente impossível. Temos de ser cépticos e críticos com dados destes, ainda para mais tendo algum conhecimento dos padrões locais e das normais climatológicas. As máximas também me parecem (embora não tanto quanto as minimas) irrisórias. Só em condições excepcionais, que acontecem 1 ou 2 vezes por ano, é que sopra N durante o dia e as temperaturas tocam nos 38º (e mesmo assim nem todos os anos). Se isto já é excepcional, valores históricos de 45º nao me parece acertado que sejam sequer ponderados todos os verões... 
Não me parece que se instale um regime de ventos N durante o dia q façam escalar a temperatura até aos 40º. Quanto muito, o tipico fohen do final da tarde pode surgir um pouco mais cedo e chegar aos 35º. Durante o dia, parece-me seguro que o regime de brisas, embora fracas, impere, e com brisas do mar a temperatura nunca sobe acima dos 33º (o que já é um forno aliado à humidade). Apenas na região a leste de Tavira o vento N pode marcar presença, aliás já o fez hoje (segundo os dados de VRSA e de Castro Marim, valores de 38º). Quanto às noites, tropicais q.b, mas isso nao é nada de anormal embora de hoje a 5a possa haver alguma dificuldade em suportar.
Como já foi dito, o jetstream está ainda um pouco medirional. seria necessário que a massa de ar sahariana se instalasse em difinitivo por toda a peninsula (e não apenas pelo sul, que é o caso) para que pudessem eventualmente surgir ventos N que tocassem os 40º. Mas vamos ver, nestas coisas já se sabe o grau de incerteza, embora as coisas aqui nunca são de grandes extremos (salvo rarissimas excpeções). Mas atenção à interpretação dos modelos, há sempre que aplicá-los às condições locais. Tomemos o exemplo de um local da Costa Tropical granadina (Andaluzia), Salobreña, que apesar de estar sob uma iso entre 26 e com isos de 28º poucos km acima no interior (que não é o caso do Alentejo), teve 23º minima e 26º de maxima hoje.
Desculpem a testamento, mas acho que devo partilhar a minha opiniao acerca desta previsão "local", tendo em conta o descalabro que alguns dados sugerem.
Resta saber se o vento N não arma uma supresa


----------



## Levante (27 Jul 2009 às 20:41)

Só um aparte: estão 33º às 20.30h


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2009 às 21:35)

Só não entendo é aonde vocês vêm essas temperaturas para o Algarve no Meteolbue. O WRF do Meteoblue é dos meus modelos mesoescala preferidos (os meteogramas e os mapas do mymapserver, que na homepage nem olho pois não dizem a origem dos dados) e desde de manhã que não encontro lá nada disso. E já se sabe que se ocorrer o tal vento norte com o Alentejo, nem este nem nenhum modelo lida bem com isso. Mas mesmo no mapserver, depois é preciso ter cuidado, por exemplo nos meteogramas se meterem as coordenadas de Olhão ele com o arredondamento mete Olhão dentro de água.

Homepage:






MapServer NNM/WRF


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 22:12)

Gostava de saber se há alguma possibilidade de chuva para o fim-de-semana par a Figueira da Foz, uma vez que vou lá passar o meu Sábado.

Levantei esta questão, porque há pouco fui ao site do IM e prevêem aguaceiros...


----------



## rozzo (27 Jul 2009 às 22:18)

Pois não sei muito bem como, mas realmente as previsões directas logo na página de entrada do meteoblue são mais que estranhas..
Ainda hoje vi para Oeiras e tinha mínimas até abaixo dos 10º. Não entendo de onde virão esses valores, pois não são aqueles típicos erros de escolha do ponto errado ou de má interpolação, porque certamente não há nenhum ponto da malha aqui da zona em qualquer modelo decente com valores desses..


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava de saber se há alguma possibilidade de chuva para o fim-de-semana par a Figueira da Foz, uma vez que vou lá passar o meu Sábado.
> 
> Levantei esta questão, porque há pouco fui ao site do IM e prevêem aguaceiros...



Aguaceiros fracos no sábado, nada no domingo.


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava de saber se há alguma possibilidade de chuva para o fim-de-semana par a Figueira da Foz, uma vez que vou lá passar o meu Sábado.
> 
> Levantei esta questão, porque há pouco fui ao site do IM e prevêem aguaceiros...



Está a ser modelada uma superfície frontal a atravessar o NW do Pais durante o dia de Sábado que poderia afectar o litoral oeste na zona centro! mas ainda falta alguns dias ainda pode mudar algo até lá! Por isso vai acompanhando o modelo e aqui o fórum para teres uma melhor ideia de como vai estar.Lá mais para quarta tens uma melhor ideia de como vai estar no fim de semana...mas em principio é isso chuva ou aguaceiros no NW e litoral centro no Sábado e melhor tempo no Domingo, calor é que é para esquecer no fim de semana...


----------



## Lousano (27 Jul 2009 às 22:29)

miguel disse:


> Está a ser modelada uma superfície frontal a atravessar o NW do Pais durante o dia de Sábado que poderia afectar o litoral oeste na zona centro! mas ainda falta alguns dias ainda pode mudar algo até lá! Por isso vai acompanhando o modelo e aqui o fórum para teres uma melhor ideia de como vai estar.Lá mais para quarta tens uma melhor ideia de como vai estar no fim de semana...mas em principio é isso chuva ou aguaceiros no NW e litoral centro no Sábado e melhor tempo no Domingo, calor é que é para esquecer no fim de semana...



E a tendência é para agravamento da superfície frontal, mas por outro lado deverá ser um Domingo e Segunda-Feira muito bom na Figueira da Foz, enquanto a nortada não volta a ser rainha.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2009 às 21:36)

Para próxima semana a minha prima vai para Lisboa, e começa-se a preocupar com o tempo...


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2009 às 23:07)

Eu também. Vou fazer férias aqui pela zona norte, e preciso duma primeira semana de Agosto com sol.


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2009 às 23:15)

Preocupações com o tempo para a semana?
Porquê?
O que é que vai acontecer?


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 23:24)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu também. Vou fazer férias aqui pela zona norte, e preciso duma primeira semana de Agosto com sol.



Não vais ter sorte, se queres sol no Norte.
Estive a ver previsões e apenas no Domingo dia 2 há céu limpo. Nos outros dias céu nublado e por vezes chuva.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 00:54)

Sim mas ainda é muito cedo para fazer previsões para o resto da próxima semana.


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2009 às 09:47)

belem disse:


> Preocupações com o tempo para a semana?
> Porquê?
> O que é que vai acontecer?




Uma superfície frontal no sábado, em princípio fraca como se vê nas imagens em baixo. E a continuação na 1ª semana  de Agosto do tempo ameno devido à cadência regular destas ondulações que trazem tempo mais fresco e nublado alternando com céu limpo, sobretudo no noroeste, e pouco sentidas no sul.

*GFS e ECM*


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 10:25)

Skizzo disse:


> Sim mas ainda é muito cedo para fazer previsões para o resto da próxima semana.



o IM já mudou as previsões e agora é sol de segunda até quarta e céu nublado no Domingo...


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2009 às 11:59)

Depois da passagem da frente do fim de semana, que em princípio não trará grandes preocupações ou excitações...

GFS - 78h





Parece haver uma tendência do GFS em colocar a médio prazo uma entrada de ar quente vinda de sul que, a verificar-se, poderia causar alguma alteração ao verão relativamente ameno que se tem vivido em grande parte de Portugal continental:

GFS - 132h





GFS - 156h





GFS - 180h





Estas últimas frames apresentam tanto de "muito extremo" como de fantasia própria de um cenário a médio/longo prazo. Contudo, e já fazendo parte do primeiro painel são tendências a seguir. O ECM, como sempre mais comedido, mas talhado para o médio prazo parece pelo menos confirmar a tendência dada pelo seu "rival":

ECM - 168h (run 0z)





Até lá muitas saídas a acompanhar...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 12:33)

Quem me dera que fosse verdade, mas 90% das vezes essas coisas não se confirmam


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2009 às 13:34)

Se o GFS mostra uma entrada muito quente a começar a partir de Segunda penso que mesmo que tire tempo ameno ou fresco é coisa que não vai fazer  acredito que tire porque tira quase sempre mas mesmo assim vamos estar bem dentro da ISO 20 que já é calor a superfície  confirmada está a chuva fraca ou moderada no estremo NW e aguaceiros fracos no litoral Centro no Sábado...


----------



## psm (29 Jul 2009 às 13:42)

Desculpem de bater no ceguinho mas as saidas do gfs das (06) e (18) é o que se sabe, e aqui nem falo de tendencias, pois na modelagem para a manhã é ridicula de como são postas as isobaras na PI.
No outro modelo de previsão a médio prazo(ECMWF) calor na costa ocidental é nem vê-lo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2009 às 15:11)

Boas Tardes...

Gostava de partilhar a minha opinião segundo a temperaturas nesta zona do Algarve...

Como já disse e se forem ver o mapa de classificação de sub-tipos de clima, esta zona entre Tavira- V.R.S.A. considera-se um clima mediterraneo com sub-tipo de semi-arido. 

As temperaturas tem grande variação termica quando ventos de N, minimas baixas e maximas altas...
1ºOu seja, neste caso, sendo um vento predominante N e sempre de norte as temperaturas são elevadissimas durante o dia todo...
2ºTemos outro caso de Vento Nortenho (noite/manha) e á tarde de SW que faz manter a rapida temp atingida de manha durante a tarde...

Neste caso as altas temperaturas que se registão por aqui é devido ao vento de N constante...todo o dia como no 1º caso dificultando a entrada do SW! até parece que é um Levante se olharmos para o mar! (disfarçado)

Mas as grandes temperaturas entram com o Levante - >Vento de E/NE! e não a situação de Levante SE/S, facilmente esta zona semi-arida atinge os 43ºC... ao contrario da zona de Faro.


----------



## Lightning (29 Jul 2009 às 17:08)

]ToRnAdO[;154904 disse:
			
		

> Como já disse e se forem ver o mapa de classificação de sub-tipos de clima, esta zona entre Tavira- V.R.S.A. considera-se um clima mediterraneo com sub-tipo de semi-arido.



Onde é que se pode encontrar esse mesmo mapa de classificação de sub-tipos de clima?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2009 às 18:08)

Lightning disse:


> Onde é que se pode encontrar esse mesmo mapa de classificação de sub-tipos de clima?



Quando chegar a casa logo te dou..

Mas podes pesquisar o clima com uma media de 500mm anuais de precipitação e media de 18ºC anuais e vez esse subtipo!


----------



## vitamos (30 Jul 2009 às 10:13)

Mantém-se mais ou menos inalterável a situação da frente que atravessará o território Sábado, afectando particularmente as regiões Norte e Centro na faixa litoral:

GFS 54h






GFS 60h





ECM (9h - 15h Sab.)





Nos dias seguintes, continua a tendência para fluxo de sul com subidas de temperaturas em Portugal Continental, que no padrão mostrado iriam afectar não só o Interior como também a faixa litoral. Falta algum tempo mas começa a existir algum consenso dos vários modelos pelo que é uma situação a acompanhar:

GFS (162h)





ECM (144h)





NOGAPS (162h)





(Temp. a 850hPa, run 0z)


Fontes: www.meteociel.fr 
www.meteo.pt


----------



## Lightning (30 Jul 2009 às 14:25)

Alguém me explica o porquê de as últimas superfícies frontais terem sempre mais actividade no Norte do que no Centro e Sul do País?

Será devido à posição do AA que não deixa "descer" mais as depressões, logo as respectivas superfícies frontais atingem na sua maioria o Norte?


----------



## rozzo (30 Jul 2009 às 15:17)

Então estamos só a apanhar as "caudas" das frentes! 
Quanto mais a Sul pior, a acção está lá bem a Norte!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 15:20)

vitamos disse:


> Mantém-se mais ou menos inalterável a situação da frente que atravessará o território Sábado, afectando particularmente as regiões Norte e Centro na faixa litoral:
> 
> 
> ECM (9h - 15h Sab.)



Quantos mm estão previstos para a zona de Viseu?
Não consigo interpretar...


----------



## vitamos (30 Jul 2009 às 15:27)

Pedro disse:


> Quantos mm estão previstos para a zona de Viseu?
> Não consigo interpretar...



No total para Sábado:

ECM - Aproximadamente 10mm
GFS MeteoPT - 6,9mm


----------



## Brunomc (30 Jul 2009 às 16:18)

com a passagem da frente poderá haver uma ou outra trovoada no norte 

o cape é de -3






para a semana parece haver um bom cape também para formação de células

mas ainda faltam muitos dias até la..


----------



## vitamos (30 Jul 2009 às 16:25)

Brunomc disse:


> com a passagem da frente poderá haver uma ou outra trovoada no norte
> 
> o cape é de -3



Apenas uma correcção: -3 não é o valor do CAPE mas sim do *LI*.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Jul 2009 às 16:32)

> Apenas uma correcção: -3 não é o valor do CAPE mas sim do LI.



pois é..é do LI  tou sempre a fazer confusão entre Cape e LI


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Jul 2009 às 18:57)

Boas

Bem, parece que vai ser possível assistir a alguma convectividade, na madrugada de sábado, com valores de LI e CAPE bastante agradaveis, precipitação, convergencia de ventos etc...  

Para assistir à entrada da trovoada vinda do már, o melhor é estar acordado por volta das 3 da manha e ir até ao litoral Centro e aí fazer umas belas filmagens ou fotos. Talvez um time lapse desde a madrugada até de manhã, seria uma bela reportagem. 

Eu acho que não vou poder ir ao litoral centro do país, devido a trabalho, mas se não tiver nada para fazer vou, já estou cheio de saudades de uma trovoada  




































Fonte: wetterzentrale e lightning wizard

Abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2009 às 19:00)

Olhem que bom, uma vaga de calor como a de 2003 em Agosto, falta muito, mas já estou farto de calor este ano, vamos chegar claramente aos 45ºC ou mais em Agosto. O bruxo sou eu.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jul 2009 às 19:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olhem que bom, uma vaga de calor como a de 2003 em Agosto, falta muito, mas já estou farto de calor este ano, vamos chegar claramente aos 45ºC ou mais em Agosto. O bruxo sou eu.



Não mas que vai aquecer bem lá isso vai ... com temperaturas acima dos 40 no interior alentejano isto claro se as condições se mantiverem !!
Mas também com vaga de calor ou se vaga de calor por aqui é sempre a torrar sim ... porque se eles dizem que em Faro está 30ºC por aqui está 34 a 36º !!
Ainda ontem se viu em Faro estava vento fraco de Sudoeste e ao sol rodou para Norte atingiu os 36º em Faro!!
Por aqui esteve a tarde toda essa temperatura !!
Estou a 10 km de Faro para Norte


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

Se o GFS acertar desta vez para a semana as temperaturas no interior vão andar acima dos 40ºC e muito perto disso no Litoral, mas como ainda falta muito é melhor não falar muito


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2009 às 11:39)

> Se o GFS acertar desta vez para a semana as temperaturas no interior vão andar acima dos 40ºC e muito perto disso no Litoral, mas como ainda falta muito é melhor não falar muito



tive a ver agora a run da 6h do gfs e parece que ja retirou muito calor...


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2009 às 11:46)

Calma.. Para já, a meio da próxima semana o calor a sério quererá de novo entrar pelo centro da península.. Mas também me parece que continuarão frentes debilitadas a tentar entrar aqui, ou seja, a proteger-nos do calor extremo.. Pelo menos para já..
Parece-me mais preocupante ainda só de novo para o interior de Espanha, e para o SE como há dias atrás, em especial se esse calor entrar mesmo e depois se puser circulação forte de W com a tentativa do ar Atlântico entrar na península..


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2009 às 12:05)

> Calma.. Para já, a meio da próxima semana o calor a sério quererá de novo entrar pelo centro da península.. Mas também me parece que continuarão frentes debilitadas a tentar entrar aqui, ou seja, a proteger-nos do calor extremo.. Pelo menos para já..
> Parece-me mais preocupante ainda só de novo para o interior de Espanha, e para o SE como há dias atrás, em especial se esse calor entrar mesmo e depois se puser circulação forte de W com a tentativa do ar Atlântico entrar na península..



ainda faltam alguns dias..vamos esperar pelas proximas run´s


----------



## Lightning (31 Jul 2009 às 12:53)

E como eu já suspeitava, os modelos têm andado a tirar precipitação e CAPE/LI...

Mas, parece que é só o GFS a tirar precipitação e CAPE, porque os modelos WRF continuam com valores de CAPE/LI.

E quanto à precipitação acumulada mete quantidades bastante razoáveis até mesmo para algumas zonas já pertencentes ao Sul do País. Agora é esperar para ver qual estará certo, GFS ou WRF.

Geralmente o WRF é um modelo em que confio neste tipo de situações, pois é de alta resolução e desta forma por vezes pode "eliminar" eventuais erros do GFS ou de outros modelos. 

Mas esta é que eu não estava à espera... 

Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 31 Jul 2009 06:00 to Sat 01 Aug 2009 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 30 Jul 2009 12:45
Forecaster: TUSCHY

SYNOPSIS and DISCUSSION
*
An isolated tornado event is possible over* extreme NW-Spain and *along the W-coast of Portugal* during the morning hours (1st August) as LL shear increases, but thunderstorm coverage and marginal instability/shear overlap preclude a level area.

Fonte: estofex (www.estofex.org)


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 13:49)

Pois a run das 06 retirou muito calor para a semana principalmente a 500hpa...já seria de esperar, pelo menos já esperava que retirasse, veremos as próximas saídas... mas para quem dizia que as runs's das 06 e das 18 são sempre extremas e que não se pode fiar nelas!! as saídas principais são as que estão a meter mais calor, pelo menos até ontem era assim!


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 14:23)

Agora é que reparei que afinal a run das 06 retirou calor a força toda tanto a 500hpa como a 850hpa...mas como é a run das 06 não vou acreditar


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2009 às 15:47)

miguel disse:


> Agora é que reparei que afinal a run das 06 retirou calor a força toda tanto a 500hpa como a 850hpa...mas como é a run das 06 não vou acreditar



A run das 00 tinha ainda menos calor que a das 6. Onde ontem estava a iso 28 hoje está a 22. Mesmo o Europeu que estava a sair quente, se bem que não tanto como o GFS, também baixou para valores próximos da normal para Agosto.


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2009 às 16:47)

Aparententemente a chuva irá afectar amanhã a zona centro e norte do país.


----------



## DRC (31 Jul 2009 às 17:30)

Alguem me pode dizer mais ou menos como é que vai estar o tempo a partir do 5 de Agosto?


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 17:39)

David sf disse:


> *A run das 00 tinha ainda menos calor que a das 6*. Onde ontem estava a iso 28 hoje está a 22. Mesmo o Europeu que estava a sair quente, se bem que não tanto como o GFS, também baixou para valores próximos da normal para Agosto.



Eu vi ao contrario mas ok... a run das 12 está um pouco mais quente que a das 06 mas muito menos quente que em dias anteriores! Nada que me espante...mesmo assim iremos estar bem dentro da ISO 20 como já tinha dito a dias e isso é muito calor a superfície!! isto claro se não continuar a tirar calor!! aquela cut-off que o gfs está a querer ver para o final da semana pode vir baralhar o jogo


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 17:45)

DRC disse:


> Alguem me pode dizer mais ou menos como é que vai estar o tempo a partir do 5 de Agosto?



Vai estar calor, o vento vai ser fraco a moderado e o céu pouco nublado se bem que não vai ser de descartar a formação de nuvens durante a tarde com alguma trovoada em especial no interior...é o que eu penso que esteja com os dados que temos tido até hoje


----------



## Skizzo (31 Jul 2009 às 18:45)

e no dia 5 de Agosto sabem? Gostaria de ter os meus anos ao ar livre, mas se tiver fresco vou ter de marcar num restaurante. Obrigado


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2009 às 18:52)

miguel disse:


> Eu vi ao contrario mas ok... a run das 12 está um pouco mais quente que a das 06 mas muito menos quente que em dias anteriores! Nada que me espante...mesmo assim iremos estar bem dentro da ISO 20 como já tinha dito a dias e isso é muito calor a superfície!! isto claro se não continuar a tirar calor!! aquela cut-off que o gfs está a querer ver para o final da semana pode vir baralhar o jogo



A run das 00 tinha cerca de 1 grau a mais que a das 6, diferença absolutamente insignificante nesta altura do ano, para o período inicial da semana que vem. Depois, para daqui a uma semana a run das 6 meteu de novo a iso 28 por aqui, ao contrário do que aconteceu na run das 00, e agora na das 12. Ainda é distante, mas no Domingo 9, a run das 6 tinha 27 graus a 850 hpa, e as runs das 0 e das 12 muito menos. Quando eu referi menos calor, quis dizer que havia menos dias de calor na run das 0 que na seguinte.


----------



## psm (31 Jul 2009 às 21:10)

David sf disse:


> A run das 00 tinha cerca de 1 grau a mais que a das 6, diferença absolutamente insignificante nesta altura do ano, para o período inicial da semana que vem. Depois, para daqui a uma semana a run das 6 meteu de novo a iso 28 por aqui, ao contrário do que aconteceu na run das 00, e agora na das 12. Ainda é distante, mas no Domingo 9, a run das 6 tinha 27 graus a 850 hpa, e as runs das 0 e das 12 muito menos. Quando eu referi menos calor, quis dizer que havia menos dias de calor na run das 0 que na seguinte.





Só se for para o Protel, porque para a costa ocidental não há calor extremo mas o normal, como tem estado este ultimos dias.


----------

